# T9 Ausverkauf



## Dötsch1 (9. Dezember 2009)

Guten Tag! 

Heute geht es hier darum, dass ab heute der T9 Ausverkauf beginnt ( 3.3.0 Danke dir!)
Ja richtig gehört T9 verliert seinen Wert über die ganze Zeit in der sich Spieler das Set gefarmt haben kann man jetzt man höre und staune wie das T8 kaufen! oO Stunden von Spielzeit und jetzt schafft man das selbe in 2 Tagen und schon hat man 2 Teile für die Leute Wochen geschuftet haben!

Jetzt aber mal wirklich! Womit haben wir Angefangen:

Genau mit 2 Emblemen:

Hero ini´s und 10ner Raid´s = Embleme des Heldentums

25 Raid´s = Embleme der Ehre

Ulduar = Embleme der Eroberung

Und nun zum Verfall:

Embleme des Heldentums und der Ehre gut gemacht!

Nun wird Uludar eingefügt ein Emblem neu!( oO macht ja nichts mit einer neuen Art kann man leben)

Nächster Patch: 

Juhu der Ausverkauf beginnt:
Hero/10/25 = Alle droppen Embleme der Eroberung  (Wem sei zu Danken? PDK PDOK 10/25 wieder neue Embleme 5 Bosse null Skill Fett Loot abgreifen(Wohoohoh))

Jetzt haben wir 3.3.0 die tollen Embleme für die man Arbeiten musste (PDK,KORA,ONY,DAILY)

Droppen jetzt dort wo die Anfangs Embleme gedroppt haben!

Und was haben wir jetzt? 

Embleme des Frosts! des Frosts!

Jetzt bekommt man Frost Embleme in der ICC! WOW

Und was wird im nächsten Patch sein? 
Embleme der Luft, Erde, Wasser, Schatten oder gar Energie?

Und dann werden die nächsten T-teile zum Abverkauf weiter gegeben!

Ich hoffe mal ich Irre nicht!

Dötschen!


----------



## Esda (9. Dezember 2009)

Aber das wurde doch schon lange Angekündigt.... warum regst du dich jetzt darüber auf?


----------



## nooblike (9. Dezember 2009)

Mich störts kein wenig das t9 für die Gelegenheitsspieler so zu erhalten sind, da viele andere Raider (sowie ich oO) das bessere t9 bereits haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.  Für diejenigen die nicht so oft die gelegenheit zum Raiden haben finde ich das eine Super-Sache. Seit Wotlk gilt 

skill > equip  Die einzelen Erfolge zählen nicht das Equipt womit manche denken posen zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xeldran (9. Dezember 2009)

Mit dem rasanten Werteverfall der alten Sets war doch zu rechnen,nachdem T 10 dick und fett an jeder Ecke angekündigt wurde.
Gehört halt leider irgendwie mit dazu.


----------



## Bahlti (9. Dezember 2009)

Mega-MiMiMi?

Ist doch immer so, dass die alten Sets bei einem neuen Patch wertlos werden? Ich find dass gut, so kann man keine Marken bunkern.


----------



## Trust78 (9. Dezember 2009)

Und der der nächste mit mimimimi.
Patchnotes sind seit langem bekannt da stand alles drin


----------



## Muahdib (9. Dezember 2009)

John Wayne ...

Wer nur Raidet bekommt T9 halt durch den Raid und nun halt schon T10
Wer nur normal spielt kann aber Raidfähig werden ohne allllllles andere
wie NAXX und co noch durchlutschen zu müssen .

Blizzard möchte es Neu- und Wiedereinsteigern erleichtern auch den 
Endcontent zu sehen und das sind bei weiten mehr Spieler als die
Oberroxxor die sich nun "beschnitten" fühlen .

Und wenn du meinst man kann es für Lau alles kaufen stimmt auch nicht gibt
ja nur das kleine T9 Set für Marken . Und wer in 2 Tage 210 Marken sammelt
den musst mir vorstellen denn so viel braucht man für die 5 Setteile .


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Dezember 2009)

Wayne Interessierts!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (9. Dezember 2009)

Das ist doch nichts Neues, das ist schon seit Classic-Zeiten so.


----------



## Hazel_Malorne (9. Dezember 2009)

Bahlti schrieb:


> Mega-MiMiMi?
> 
> Ist doch immer so, dass die alten Sets bei einem neuen Patch wertlos werden? Ich find dass gut, so kann man keine Marken bunkern.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sehe ich genauso... wenn ne neue Generation Grafikkarten kommt, werfen sie dir auch plötzlich die alten Grafikkarten, wo man mal 400,-- Euro dafür gezahlt hat, hinter her.


----------



## ambrador (9. Dezember 2009)

öhm ... das ist das Spielprinzip von WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

T9 ist nicht gedacht als Statussymbol auf alle Ewigkeit.

Wer aktiv raidet bekommt eben das beste Zeug und damit es nicht langweilig wird, gibt es alle paar Monate etwas neueres, noch besseres. Jetzt eben T10. Und weil es keinen Spass macht sich durch alte Raids zu prügeln, bekommen die Neueinsteiger eben zum Lvl80-Start T9 angeboten.

Wo ist das Problem?

Oder dachtest du, das ist wie mit einem Porsche? Einmal gekauft -> Statussymbol auf Ewigkeit? Hallo aufwachen! WoW ist ein Spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kramatieklärher (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich verstehe nicht wo da das Problem sein soll...


----------



## nash.ger (9. Dezember 2009)

close pls! war schon lang klar und ist auch gut so


----------



## Metadron72 (9. Dezember 2009)

genau das kam jetzt alles total ....unerwartet

close plz


----------



## valibaba (9. Dezember 2009)

Dötsch schrieb:


> Jetzt haben wir 3.3.0 die tollen Embleme für die man Arbeiten musste (PDK,KORA,ONY,DAILY)



Du musst in WoW arbeiten? ... Verdienst du Geld? Wenn ja wieviel? 

Du spielst noch nicht solange wahrscheinlich, aber es war schon immerso, dass die T-sets einander ablösen sollten... und wenn sich halt nun jeder T9 leisten kann, es gibt T10 zu erspielen. Also wenn es dich nervt, dass immer neue Sets ins Spiel gebracht werden, dann habe ich speziell für dich die Lösung: 

Spiele nicht soviel und gehe mal in die Sonne (bzw. in den Schnee) ...


----------



## Duexer (9. Dezember 2009)

was solln dieser Schwachsinns-Thread schon wieder???
Wie meine Vorposter geschrieben haben:

War alles bekannt,
ist nicht schlimm
und der TE ist eine Heulsuse!!!


----------



## Nuelo (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich denke der TE weiss es selber, wollte sich jedoch zum neuen Patch trotzdem irgendwie durch einen langen Post bemerkbar machen.


----------



## geVayn (9. Dezember 2009)

Dötsch schrieb:


> die tollen Embleme für die man Arbeiten musste (PDK,KORA,ONY,DAILY)



Mal abgesehen davon dass es die Lesbarkeit nicht steigert jeden Satz mit einem "!" zu beenden... Du musstest dafür arbeiten? Ich für meinen Teil _spiele_ WoW.


----------



## Seneca (9. Dezember 2009)

Dötsch schrieb:


> Guten Tag!
> 
> Heute geht es hier darum, dass ab heute der T9 Ausverkauf beginnt ( 3.3.0 Danke dir!)
> Ja richtig gehört T9 verliert seinen Wert über die ganze Zeit in der sich Spieler das Set gefarmt haben kann man jetzt man höre und staune wie das T8 kaufen! oO Stunden von Spielzeit und jetzt schafft man das selbe in 2 Tagen und schon hat man 2 Teile für die Leute Wochen geschuftet haben!



Du hast geschuftet?
-> Epic Fail
Du solltest was spielen was nichts mit Arbeit zu tun hat.

Und ein Tipp: Schufte nicht für das T10, denn man munkelt mit Cataclysm wird es wertlos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingNothing22 (9. Dezember 2009)

also ich bin so ein frisch-80er....wie genau krieg ich das teil jetzt? welche marken muss ich wo farmen?


----------



## Andoral1990 (9. Dezember 2009)

Dötsch schrieb:


> Guten Tag!
> 
> Heute geht es hier darum, dass ab heute der T9 Ausverkauf beginnt ( 3.3.0 Danke dir!)
> Ja richtig gehört T9 verliert seinen Wert über die ganze Zeit in der sich Spieler das Set gefarmt haben kann man jetzt man höre und staune wie das T8 kaufen! oO Stunden von Spielzeit und jetzt schafft man das selbe in 2 Tagen und schon hat man 2 Teile für die Leute Wochen geschuftet haben!
> ...



Jo is doch klar.. aber wer halt pdk25er  bzw pdok25er  zuerst clear ham wollte  musste das gear eben vorher ham.... wen interesiert denn jetzt noch t9... es is t10 raus   wer das hat der is jetzt cool...  selbst vor dem patch war t9 nix mehr wert....  das hatte auch so jeder hinz und kunz... aufhören zu heulen und einfach t10 farmen... wenn du so viel wert auf den wert von t9 legst weil du es so früh hattest  haste ja t10 auch bestimmt schnell zusammen


----------



## Xiut (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde sowas super. So haben auch die Leute eine Chance zu Raiden, die erst neu angefangen haben.

Und beim Raiden geht es um den Spaß, nicht darum mit seinen coolen Items zu protzen. 
DIe Items die man bei den Bossen bekomm sind dazu da, um weiter zukommen und das man nicht einfach durch die Inze rennt.

Naja also ich finde das gut. Nur etwas teurer hätten sie das Set machen sollen.


----------



## BlizzLord (9. Dezember 2009)

Wenn ich das lese er musste ARBEITEN....

Das Spiel ist dazu da um Spaß zu haben und nicht "ich muss ganz viel spielen damit ich besser bin als andere..."


----------



## Rußler (9. Dezember 2009)

Fräd Verfasser .../signed ganz einfach - genau deiner Meinung- kotzt mich auch übelst an


----------



## tuerlich (9. Dezember 2009)

wieder so einer, der unglaublich hart für sein ingame-ego geschuftet hat und jetzt rumweint, weil ihn keiner mehr anbetet, wenn er sich mit full t9 und lilablassblauem proto in dalaran zur schau stellt. naja heul weiter! bis du deine tränen getrocknet hast, hab ich t10 und lästere über dich und dein gümmel t9 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syrras (9. Dezember 2009)

Als Vieltweinker bin ich froh über jedes Emblem, den Dropglück hab ioch sit TBC keins und wenn was ka hab ich den Wurf drum verloren!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (9. Dezember 2009)

Frag mal die pvp gamer ...

jetzt rennt jeder mit 1k abh und 30k hp rumm ... 

als schurke leicht doof ( s7 )


ahja und das mit dem ''skill>eq'' das gibts schon lange nichtmehr  ( im pvp )  eq > skill


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (9. Dezember 2009)

nooblike schrieb:


> Mich störts kein wenig das t9 für die Gelegenheitsspieler so zu erhalten sind, da viele andere Raider (sowie ich oO) das bessere t9 bereits haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



joa schon irgendwie...
ich mach mit größtenteils pvp gear in den heros auch ohne probleme soviel schaden wie ein pve´ler auf ~t8 equip ca.^^




Haggelo schrieb:


> Frag mal die pvp gamer ...
> 
> jetzt rennt jeder mit 1k abh und 30k hp rumm ...
> 
> ...



Nope eq>skill stimmt nur teils, teils ist es auch fail
Ich und mein Kumpel machen als Warry/DK oft auch 3 leute mit selben gear down (wütend/tödlich set)
und in arena n anderes dd team meist auch (solangs ned schurke mage ist) wenn se bissl besseres gear haben...


----------



## Düstermond (9. Dezember 2009)

Ganz ehrlich? Ich find das gut! 
Mit meinem Main ist T9 ausgelutscht. Der holt sich ab demnächst was besseres.
Mein Twinks wird sich aber freuen auch etwas abstauben zu können.


----------



## Anburak-G (9. Dezember 2009)

@TE

Im RL (ja, das soll es tatsächlich geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) nennt sich das Inflation :-D


----------



## Hosenschisser (9. Dezember 2009)

@ TE

wieviel geld hast den für deine Arbeit bekommen? Stundenlohn bitte angeben.

Hab mir auch 2 T9 sets erspielt, aber wenn ich das jetzt mit Arbeit verbinden kann....genial, wer bezahlt dafür?


----------



## Shadria (9. Dezember 2009)

ambrador schrieb:


> öhm ... das ist das Spielprinzip von WoW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign..... aber sowas von!

WoW "entwickelt" sich halt weiter... irgendwann gibt es T11.... T12.... und? 

WoW ist nun mal kein "statisches" Spiel und verändert sich laufend.... ich find das prima und das macht doch auch den Reiz an WoW aus finde ich.


----------



## Datteldurst (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich finds eigendlich ok, weil Neueinsteiger sollen auf den neuesten Stand gebracht werden und jeder soll mal Arthas entgegentreten.....
mit blauen und grünen Rüsstungsteilen wird keiner mehr mitgenommen, also wird sozusagen Hilfe dargeboten.
Und geschenkt ist es nicht wirklich....geschenkt wäre es wenn die Embleme in non-hero Instanzen droppen würden und die Bösse noch schlechter gemacht werden würden.
Neueinsteiger haben öfters keine Skills, weil sie das Spiel kennen lernen müssen und wenn jeder so abweisend reagieren würde wie du, würden, meiner Meinung nach, viele nach dem ersten mal spielen aufhören, weil den Neueinsteigern nicht geholfen wird und so weniger "Tanks" und "Heiler"( bzw. auch DDs) dazu kommen.
Ich habe gehört, dass viele mit WoW aufgehört haben, weil es ihnen nicht mehr gefiel.........(den Rest kennt ihr ja in und auswendig)
Also WoWaussteiger haben kein bock mehr = Minus
Neueinsteigern wird nicht geholfen = Minus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Tut mir Leid wenn ich Rechtschreibfehler gemacht habe........
Dies ist meine Meinung zum Thema.


----------



## Datteldurst (9. Dezember 2009)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Ich find das gut!
> Mit meinem Main ist T9 ausgelutscht. Der holt sich ab demnächst was besseres.
> Mein Twinks wird sich aber freuen auch etwas abstauben zu können.



Stimme dir vollkommen zu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaScAn (9. Dezember 2009)

Dötsch schrieb:


> Guten Tag!
> 
> Heute geht es hier darum, dass ab heute der T9 Ausverkauf beginnt ( 3.3.0 Danke dir!)
> Ja richtig gehört T9 verliert seinen Wert über die ganze Zeit in der sich Spieler das Set gefarmt haben kann man jetzt man höre und staune wie das T8 kaufen! oO Stunden von Spielzeit und jetzt schafft man das selbe in 2 Tagen und schon hat man 2 Teile für die Leute Wochen geschuftet haben!
> ...




Wenn es dich stört.
Wem es allgemein stört.
Wem es nicht passt was Blizzard da macht. Dann

Dann hört einfach auf zu spielen!


----------



## nooblike (9. Dezember 2009)

Das mit skill > equip sollte sich nicht auf das pvp beziehen , dafür schafft blizz allein die balance schon nicht unter den klassen. im pve jedoch das movement schnelle reagieren etc. bei diversen hardmodes und die ausdauer mehre wipes an einem abend zu vollbringen bis zum tatsächlichen erfolg. das equipt ist nur ein mittel zum erfolg und jeder spieler entscheidet im pve wie er damit umgeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... pvp wie gesagt sieht es anders aus


----------



## Slyze (9. Dezember 2009)

Sehr sinnvoller Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja ne tolle Antwort dazu habch ja parat:

olololol l2p hol dir t10 und lack die k4ckb00nz mit t9 für marken aus ololollol gimps


----------



## Haggelo (9. Dezember 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> Nope eq>skill stimmt nur teils, teils ist es auch fail
> Ich und mein Kumpel machen als Warry/DK oft auch 3 leute mit selben gear down (wütend/tödlich set)
> und in arena n anderes dd team meist auch (solangs ned schurke mage ist) wenn se bissl besseres gear haben...



mhh

warri/dk ist auch nicht gerade die schlechteste combo ... 

warri mit seinem roflcopter und 75 % ms ... und der dk is gegen viele klassen auch op ( wenn unholy oder blood )

und wie gesagt  dealdy/furious heißt heutzutage leider nichtsmehr 

ich hab mit lvl 77 ( priester ) auch lvl 80 furious mages  besiegt ... das  sind dann halt die mages die pyro auf einen ''casten''


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Dezember 2009)

Dötsch schrieb:


> Guten Tag!
> 
> Heute geht es hier darum, dass ab heute der T9 Ausverkauf beginnt ( 3.3.0 Danke dir!)
> Ja richtig gehört T9 verliert seinen Wert [...]



Du hast ja sowas von recht.
Und das nicht erst seit heute.
Aber wir beide wir lassen uns von Blizz nicht unterkriegen, was!

Ich laufe z.B. seit 4 Jahren stur mit meinem T 0,5 rum.
Klar werde ich eher selten in Innies mitgenommen, eigentlich sogar gar nicht.
Und keine Gilde will mich und meine Friendlist ist so leer wie HDW um Mitternacht.

Aber ich habs Blizz gezeigt!!! Werteverfall von Rüssiteilen...nicht mit mir. No sir!


----------



## Haggelo (9. Dezember 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Du hast ja sowas von recht.
> Und das nicht erst seit heute.
> Aber wir beide wir lassen uns von Blizz nicht unterkriegen, was!
> 
> ...



Der TE meint aber ( denke ich ) was anderes ... 

das man viel zu leicht an die ''guten '' sets kommt und das sehe ich auch so 

und für dein t0,5 set musste man immerhin noch in innis gehen


----------



## BuDDaH1977 (9. Dezember 2009)

spaetestens wenns mit der neuen erweiterung richtung level 85 geht, kannst das ganze 80er zeugs eh in die tonne treten, egal ob du nun 1000h gespielt hast oder 10h.

so what?


----------



## Tanarook (9. Dezember 2009)

KingNothing22 schrieb:


> also ich bin so ein frisch-80er....wie genau krieg ich das teil jetzt? welche marken muss ich wo farmen?



Sehr genial. DAS hat meinem Tag das I-Tüpfelchen verpasst. HURRA ! DANKE Dir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@TE:
Spielprinzip: Aufrüsten... permanent das Gefühl zu vermitteln... es geht weiter.. man verbessert sich.. 

Tjo... so isset halt. 

Tee trinken, spazieren gehen und vor allem net schuften. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Tana


----------



## Grushdak (9. Dezember 2009)

Dötsch schrieb:


> Jetzt aber mal wirklich! Womit haben wir Angefangen:
> 
> Genau mit 2 Emblemen:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht magst Du damit angefangen haben - aber nicht WoW selbst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Frage mich gerade, was für ein Topic das von Dir geworden wäre, 
wenn Du mit "nur" T1- T3 angefangen hättest.

Dafür musst man wirklich noch was tun, das hatte/hat Wert.

greetz


----------



## Shac (9. Dezember 2009)

Dötsch schrieb:


> Guten Tag!
> 
> Heute geht es hier darum, dass ab heute der T9 Ausverkauf beginnt ( 3.3.0 Danke dir!)
> Ja richtig gehört T9 verliert seinen Wert über die ganze Zeit in der sich Spieler das Set gefarmt haben kann man jetzt man höre und staune wie das T8 kaufen! oO Stunden von Spielzeit und jetzt schafft man das selbe in 2 Tagen und schon hat man 2 Teile für die Leute Wochen geschuftet haben!
> ...




T-sets wurden schon immer ausgewechselt sonst wären wir jetzt nicht bei T10 und im übrigen der nächste Patch ist der Cataclysm-vorbereitungspatch da gibts keine  neue Marken.

Im übrigen scheints du den selben Fehler zu machen wie viele indem du T9 als ein Set betrachtest und net als die 3 wo sie sind. du kannst lediglich von den MArken das T9 normal(sprich 232er Set) holen für das T9,25er brauchste die Tropähe für T9,5 das Teil aus dem 25er Hero.


----------



## jay390 (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt froh. Hab heute meine alten T7.5 Schultern gegen die T9er getauscht, morgen gehts weiter mit den T9 Handschuhen. Wems nicht passt, der soll halt sein T10 farmen und den "casuals" ihre freude lassen.

Mimimi hier Mimimi da. Immer das selbe.

P.S. Könnte mich jetzt auch ärgern, dass wir heute die ersten 2 der neuen Inis auf HC im Firsttry gelegt haben, und das obwohl wir nicht mal die allerbesten vom equip her waren. Mach ich aber NICHT. Ich find den Patch absolut grandios. Basta


----------



## arenasturm (9. Dezember 2009)

ma ne doofe frage.... kann es ein das man nach ner hero zwar id hat, wenn man aber per zufallssuche reingeht  in die ini doppelt kommt und trotzdem marken bekommt ? hatte vorhin so nen fall in der grp Oo


----------



## Bude (9. Dezember 2009)

lol, ej

Die Hardcoreraider weinen schon wieder!.... laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig


----------



## Seydo (9. Dezember 2009)

Kurz und knapp: Heul doch...


----------



## Kaitokid1412 (9. Dezember 2009)

Dötsch schrieb:


> Und was wird im nächsten Patch sein?
> *Embleme der Luft, Erde, Wasser, Schatten oder gar Energie?
> *



Maybe ?


----------



## flogo (10. Dezember 2009)

Muss dem TE recht geben. Wenn man zu Classic-Zeiten sich etwas sehr hart erarbeitet hat, war man wenigstens mal ein halbes Jahr jemand... und jetzt... man schuftet und schuftet und schuftet.... bing... nächste patch.... alles wertlos... arbeit war umsonst.. ein Wunder dass immer noch Millionen Leute auf diese dämliche Masche reinfallen. Kurz gesagt... das Ziel welches man sich im Spiel setzt wird regelmäßig weggepatched... was hat das für einen Sinn. Ich bin jemand der sich in dem game langfristig "was aufbauen" will. Stattdessen reißt mir jeder patch erneut  "den Boden unter den Füßen weg".
Zu Classic waren erspielte Items richtig was wert... jetzt... Inflation... da mühst du dich ab dass du ein 264 er item bekommst.... paar wochen später ist es schon wieder "out" und du reißt dir erneut den Arsch auf.... und wieder und wieder... und wieder..... arm! Das gleiche wäre es wenn du jeden Monat dein hart verdientes Geld zur bank bringst, dich freust dass du ein bisschen was sparen konntest.... und schwups... die bank sagt mal eben dass dein Geld jetzt einfach mal nur noch 1/4 von dem wert ist was es getern noch wert war. Wer das anders sieht hat wohl schon die Blizzard-Brille auf und lässt sich gewaltig an der Nase herumführen.


----------



## Medolie (10. Dezember 2009)

arenasturm schrieb:


> ma ne doofe frage.... kann es ein das man nach ner hero zwar id hat, wenn man aber per zufallssuche reingeht  in die ini doppelt kommt und trotzdem marken bekommt ? hatte vorhin so nen fall in der grp Oo



Ja ist auch so man bekommt zwar ne id die zählt aber nur für die spezifische Suche über das zufällige Doungensystem kann man auch öfters in der Gleichen ini landen


----------



## Tranos (10. Dezember 2009)

Hier fallen Wörter wie arbeiten und schufften... *Schüttelt Kopf*


----------



## Seydo (10. Dezember 2009)

> Muss dem TE recht geben. Wenn man zu Classic-Zeiten sich etwas sehr hart erarbeitet hat, *war man wenigstens mal ein halbes Jahr jemand..*.



Und das ist das einzigste um was es den leuten geht, schwanzvergleich und zeigen das man nen dicken hat, erstrebenswert...



> und jetzt... man schuftet und schuftet und schuftet.... bing... nächste patch.... alles wertlos... arbeit war umsonst



Tja...geh arbeiten, da hast du länger was von, und kapier das das spiel wirklich nur ein spiel ist.



> .. ein Wunder dass immer noch Millionen Leute auf diese dämliche Masche reinfallen.



Oh ja, sie fallen darauf rein das sich die arbeit zum spiel entwickelt hat, ist natürlich unerklärlich das da die massen kommen, anstat zu gehen, es gibt ja so wenig leute die nach 8 stunden arbeit sich vorn pc setzen um monate die selbe instanz zu farmen für ein par gammel items anstat regelmässig neuen Content zu haben mit neuen Bossifghts spielmechaniken usw.



> Kurz gesagt... das Ziel welches man sich im Spiel setzt wird regelmäßig weggepatched... was hat das für einen Sinn.



Computerspiele haben auser der unterhaltung gar kein sinn, Counterstrike verlierst du die waffen jede 30sec/1 min, was hat das für ein sinn? Beim fahrad fahren erhälst du sogar gar nichts und beim Billard hält deine score nur das spiel lang und danach interessiert es kein mehr, rate mal um was es bei dem alles geht... wach auf , es ist ein spiel.



> Ich bin jemand der sich in dem game langfristig "was aufbauen" will.



Merkt man, bringt dir im leben aber mehr, spiel doch sims, da kannst du dir ewig was aufbauen und addons kommen auch noch dazu.



> Stattdessen reißt mir jeder patch erneut  "den Boden unter den Füßen weg".



Und gibt dir neue arbeit, setz deine ziele neu



> Wer das anders sieht hat wohl schon die Blizzard-Brille auf und lässt sich gewaltig an der Nase herumführen.



Oder ist wie noch nicht so süchtig und abhängig von seiner wirtuellen WoW welt wie du es bist, zweites ist warscheinlicher


Wiederum leute die wirklich nen reallife haben und das spiel als spiel sehen werden sich freuen das sie nicht wie in Classic nen halbes jahr/jahr die selbe scheiß instanz sehen sondern gelemässig neuen Content kriegen, ich freu mich auf jeden fall, deswegen spiel ich auch MMOs, weil sie sich weiterentwickeln, will ich ein spiel das stehen bleibt kann ich auch nen offline RPG spielen und hoffen das in 3 jahren ein Addon kommt da komm ich dann billiger weg.


----------



## Cobrastrike (10. Dezember 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Wayne Interessierts!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AftermathT (10. Dezember 2009)

Eine Runde Taschentücher für alle^^


----------



## flogo (10. Dezember 2009)

@seydo  mh.... und du raffst echt nix... schade. (noch nicht mal wie das gemeint ist)


----------



## Seydo (10. Dezember 2009)

flogo schrieb:


> @seydo  mh.... und du raffst echt nix... schade. (noch nicht mal wie das gemeint ist)



Hmm..ich raffe das du sehr abhängig bist von dem spiel, ich raffe das du es ernster nimmst als ein großteil der Menschen ihr leben, und ich raffe das der Post von dir jetzt total Argumentationslos war, ich raffe genug, warum leute rum heulen zb muss und will ich nicht raffen, genau so wenig warum manche leute andere grundlos schlagen, sie tun es, und daran kann man nichts ändern.


----------



## Minastry (10. Dezember 2009)

Den Teil finde ich besonders spannend, dass ist der wo du nicht gejammert hast das deine harte Arbeit, wie immer umsonst war.


----------



## Skyliner23 (10. Dezember 2009)

oh man xD was würde man machen wenn es die alten marken noch geben würde? man müsste immernoch durch naxx rennen um an equip zu kommen xD
egal wann ich mir jemanden im spiel angeschaut hab, niemand hatte t9,9 (oder wie das heißt) teile an...woran liegt das wohl? wahrscheinlich weil keine sau durch pdok25 kommt. der TE ist wohl jemand der jede ID pdk10/25 gemacht hat und dort nur rumgewipet ist und sich daswegen was auf sein gammeliges 232set einbildet. genauso werden in 2 wochen rumheulen das man zu einfach an t10 (251er) sachen kommt...na dann versucht euch doch die t10,9 sachen zu holen. bis man so nen set zusammen hat wird es schon t12 geben.
oh man, egal was, hauptsache man hat nen grund um blizzard schlecht zu machen


----------



## Darkdamien (10. Dezember 2009)

jeder der lesen kann weis das schon lange, was regst dich auf? wenns dich so stört hör mit wow auf omfg


----------



## Asra111 (10. Dezember 2009)

Wertminderung inc ;(


----------



## Bjizzel (10. Dezember 2009)

Am geilsten finde ich ja, das die Raider (und zwar die hier groß rumflennen "mimimi MEINS MEINS MEINS - bitte NIX für casuals buhuhuhuhu") einen sehr beschränkten Horizont zu haben scheinen...

Ich bin gerade erst vor 2 Wochen wieder aus einem Raid gegangen, weil es meinem Mann und mir schlicht zu dumm war mit dem raiden. Bei uns auf dem Server gibt es kaum Raids, dennoch meinen sie alle so ganz doll elite sein zu müssen und mit dkp und Rotationen (natürlich nur bei DD - niemals bei Tanks und Heilern ^^) rumkaspern zu müssen. 
Das Resultat: die DD kriegen weniger DKP, weniger Zeugs fühlen sich "durchgeschleift" und die Tanks & Heiler sahnen fett ab. Das man so keinen neuen Leute bekommt, weil die neuen immer am "Ende der Nahrungskette" rumgammeln und leer ausgehen, muss jedem klar sein. Nunja es sind in letzter Zeit so einige ausser uns abgesprungen... 

Leider ist das kein Einzelfall, viele arbeiten nun so und beschweren sich aber andererseits das man ja keine "anständigen neuen tauglichen Leute (bitteschön mit dem nötigen Equip) findet - woran DAS wohl liegen mag???

Nunja und nun wird noch gejammert das "frisches Blut" dazukommt weil mehr Leute das Grundequip für die hohen Raids bekommen sollen. Paradox!

Seid doch einfach froh, dass nun mehr Leute das Gerümpel bekommen, so dass die Raids überhaupt stattfinden können.

Und bitte, "harte Arbeit / schuften" etc... geht raus hackt paar Stunden Holz oder geht auf dem Bau malochen... das einzige was am raiden "harte Arbeit" ist, ist die Tatsache sich das Gott-Gehabe der Raidleiter und sonstige Macken von 24 anderen Leuten x Stunden die Woche geben zu müssen ^^


----------



## Damatar (10. Dezember 2009)

Ironi achtung:
OMG eine neue t rüstung is drausen und die alte verliert an wert und wir ausgemustert ahhhhhhh
ironi off
mall egrlich das war schin immer so, und das mann die t9 jetz fix bekommen kann da freut sich meine rwinks n ast drüber und das neue grp such tool is das beste was wow pasieren konnte den ganzen tag ihne schlechte runs in inis gewessen halleluja endlich


----------



## Strickjacke (10. Dezember 2009)

Wuhäha mein T0 von Annodazumal kann auch jeder fürn Twink abgreifen!

Es heulen sowieso nur die "Neuen" Spieler.

Spieler die schon zu Classic Zeit gespielt haben und auch das Spiel seit der Zeit "gesponsort" haben als es noch nicht CASUAL war, jammern hingegen nicht rum.

Ich finds SUPER dass man sich nicht mehr auf 1 CHAR festlegen M U S S, wie einige wenige es gerne hätten.


----------



## _Flare_ (10. Dezember 2009)

Ohje, Mimimimi inc! 


Heute geht es hier darum, dass ab heute der T9 Ausverkauf beginnt ( 3.3.0 Danke dir!)
Ja richtig gehört T9 verliert seinen Wert über die ganze Zeit in der sich Spieler das Set gefarmt haben kann man jetzt man höre und staune wie das T8 kaufen! oO Stunden von Spielzeit und jetzt schafft man das selbe in 2 Tagen und schon hat man 2 Teile für die Leute Wochen geschuftet haben!

<- ab da hab ich aufgehört. Weißt du was? Geschuftet wird in keinem Spiel ... sondern in der Arbeit. Wenn du nicht damit klarkommst, dass die Leute nun t9 bekommen können ohne den lol-pdk-content zu spielen tust du mir ehrlich leid. Übrigens habe ich mit meinem Kriegertwink heute schon 2 t9 teile geholt und "nur" 5 embleme des Frosts. Schlimme Sache, oder?


----------



## Tidra-on (10. Dezember 2009)

Naja ... auch Casual Gamer betrachte ich die Flut an Marken und "geschenkten" Epics etwas skeptisch. 
Wo man früher stundenlang in Kara rumgegeistert ist um raidtauglich zu werden rennt man heute durch eh schon sehr kurz gehaltene Inis. 
Und mal ehrlich, ich bin vor einer Woche nach fast nem halben Jahr Pause eingestiegen. Wie die Leute durch die Hero Inis hetzen ist nicht mehr feierlich. Das hat nicht mal was mit Casual Gaming zu tun. Das is Speed Gaming. 

Auch wenn der Threaderöffner die falschen Motive hat, muss man mal hinterfragen wie das weitergehen soll. 
Es ist eben nicht mit vorher zu vergleichen. Wenn alle in so kurzer Zeit T9 haben und damit raidtauglich sind, glaubt hier jemand ernsthaft das sich die Leutz T) equippt ein Jahr lang die Zähne ausbeissen müssen bei dem Schwierigkeitsgrad? 
Denn liebe Leutz es ist noch ein Jahr hin bis Catalysm. Und das war der letzte Inhaltspatch. 

Mir geht da ein wenig der Gruppenfun verloren. Selbst in meiner Gilde, die eigentlich auch alle im 30er Alter sind, gehts nur noch hier und da durchrennen... Das war BC noch anders. 

Btw. Zum Patch. Welcher Vollhonk bei Blizz ist auf die selten dämliche idee gekommen dem Hexer die Seelensteinauferstehung auf 15 Minuten zu kürzen. Nicht genug, das der HM fast nur noch als Destro und damit Abziehbildchen von nem Mage zu gebrauchen ist. Jetzt ist auch noch eine der wenigen Zauber fast nutzlos. Danke Blizz.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (10. Dezember 2009)

wen interessiert denn noch t9 O.o 2-3 wochn dann diss ich die ersten teile

mist t4 wurde ja mit erscheinen von t5 wertlos. oh t5 wure bei t6 wertlos. mom udn t6 bei t7. achja t1 wurde auch crap als t2 kam.

das ist wow, wenn dich das stört, falsches spiel



Tidra-on schrieb:


> Btw. Zum Patch. Welcher Vollhonk bei Blizz ist auf die selten dämliche idee gekommen dem Hexer die Seelensteinauferstehung auf 15 Minuten zu kürzen. Nicht genug, das der HM fast nur noch als Destro und damit Abziehbildchen von nem Mage zu gebrauchen ist. Jetzt ist auch noch eine der wenigen Zauber fast nutzlos. Danke Blizz.


wtf warum ist es schlecht das seelenstein nur noch 15 min cd hat O.o man kann ihn nun bei jedem zweiten bosstry nutzen


----------



## Dethemonar (10. Dezember 2009)

Dötsch schrieb:


> Guten Tag!
> 
> Heute geht es hier darum, dass ab heute der T9 Ausverkauf beginnt ( 3.3.0 Danke dir!)
> Ja richtig gehört T9 verliert seinen Wert über die ganze Zeit in der sich Spieler das Set gefarmt haben kann man jetzt man höre und staune wie das T8 kaufen! oO Stunden von Spielzeit und jetzt schafft man das selbe in 2 Tagen und schon hat man 2 Teile für die Leute Wochen geschuftet haben!
> ...



Was sollen die Leute sagen, die damals  Monate gebraucht haben, um ihr T1 zusammen zu bekommen, oder ihr T2??? Das die Sets ihren Wert verlieren, sobald es neue Sets gibt, ist ein alter Hut, das weiß doch mittlerweile jeder und mit dem Addon wird auch T10 nichts mehr wert sein. Oder verlangst du, dass der Kosten und Zeitaufwand immer der gleiche sein sollte und neue Spieler, mangels genügender Mitspieler, überhaupt nie mehr an irgendwelche Sets kommen und das Spiel frustriert in die Ecke werfen?


----------



## Skylo (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde das so arm leute... ehrlich. 

Also im speziellen den TE, und Leute die das auch so sehen. 

Es mag sein das ihr "gearbeitet" oder einfach sehr viel zeit damit verbraucht habt, in dem fall T9 zu bekommen,

aber alleine das asoziale denken, es Casuals nun nicht zu gönnen, es auf einem schnelleren Weg zu bekommen, obwohl die meisten dann eh schon T10 haben... das ist einfach nur unterste Schublade

Ich will hier keinen Hardcore-Gamer beleidigen oder sonst was, denkt nur mal drüber nach.


----------



## Galain (10. Dezember 2009)

WOW ist ein Spiel für die Massen und nicht für die wenigen egoistischen Individuen aka TE. Wenn ich schon solche Wortkonstellationen lese ala: " [...] Jetzt haben wir 3.3.0 die tollen Embleme für die man _*Arbeiten*_ _*musste*_ (PDK,KORA,ONY,DAILY) [...] " dann könnt ich fast brechen. Diese Sammlung von 0en und 1en ist immer noch ein Spiel und Hobby. Es soll Spaß machen. Und dies nicht nur einigen wenigen, sondern der breiten Masse (ca. 12Mio Spieler), wie oben schon einmal erwähnt. Damit verdient Blizzard halt Geld. Bei solchen Aussagen, wie die vom TE, sollte man eventuell einmal seine Sicht- und Herangehensweise an solch ein Spiel überdenken.

Grad kamen meine Freunde Mimimi und Wayne vorbei und haben mich eingeladen, mit ihnen einen Kaffee trinken zu gehen... *facepalm*

PS: Embleme gibt es schon seit 'The Burning Crusade', das allgemeine Verfahren ist schon von Beginn von WotLK an so und nicht erst seit gestern.


----------



## Zerleena (10. Dezember 2009)

Ja, mir kommt da auch das große Kotzen bei solchen Texten wie denen vom TE.

1. Arbeiten für ein Spiel, um der größte, geilste Typ zu sein mit der megafetten Rüstung? Juhuu.. geh ich doch lieber real arbeiten, kriege da echtes Geld, echte Anerkennung und weiß, dass die Dinge auch nach nem Jahr noch Bestand haben. Ehm, also wenn ich ein Spiel = Arbeit habe, dann ist das der Punkt, wo es für mich aufhört. Bei mir hört Spielspaß auf, wenn ich mich monatelang x Stunden durch Kara/BT hätte durchbeißen müssen, und mir würde vom RL vorgeschrieben wie ich was machen muss, was ich skillen muss usw. Wo ist das dann Spielspaß?? Klar, ich muss mich auch bissl ans Gruppenspiel anpassen, aber wenn ich virtuell "kastriert" werde und alles so skillen und machen muss und nicht auf meine Art spielen kann, dann können die Flachwichser mich kreuzweise. Ja es ist n Onlinespiel wo ich mit anderen zusammenspiele aber es sollte doch so sein, dass jeder seinen Teil einbringt aber nicht auf Stein und Bein festgelegt wird, du darfst nur Spell X und Y benutzen sonst kick.

2. Loot. Wie toll war das denn immer, Classic: mit 39 anderen Suchtis Woche für Woche stundenlang da durchkämpfen, mit den immer gleichen lieblosen Trashmobs und den Rest der Woche haste nur dafür zugebracht, das Bufffood zu farmen um alles am Raidtag dabei zu haben. So und da sind die konkreten Teile gedroppt. Schön, was? Für einige sicherlich.. da kam halt nicht jeder dahergelaufene 60er an T0 - T3 ganz toll. Aber dafür musste man wieder und wieder da rein. Ja klar, damals konnte man entscheiden: entweder 24/7 Dauersuchti oder Job und keine Zeit zum Raiden, beides ging nicht oder nur am WE und auch nur dann, wenn man keinen Anhang hat bzw. zumindest nen Partner der auch spielt. Partnerin schonmal ganz selten zur Classic Zeit und da kannte ich nur ein Paar aus meinem Freundeskreis die zusammen eingestiegen sind. So, also wo waren wir? Beim Loot. Ja jetzt droppt ein T1 Stoffteil in BWL oder so, kA. Ja Stoff. So, nun gabs mehrere Stoffis und man musste noch hoffen, dass es für die eigene Klasse droppt. Gehn wir mal davon aus, man ist n Mage. Nein, es ist kein Mage-Teil.. Priester/Hexer Teil. Pech gehabt, also schon wieder nächste Woche dafür anmelden, weil es nur in DER INSTANZ XY droppt, nix mit Emblem, dass ichs mir eintauschen kann. Und dann Pech haben, dass gar kein Stoffteil droppt. Und wenn jetzt doch noch Glück ist, droppts für Mage und die anderen Mages (man ist ja nicht der einzige zu 99,9999%) würfeln mit. Jetzt kann man Glück haben, man kriegt es oder nicht. Ach stopp.. für solche Raids war das nicht unbedingt ratsam, random zu gehen. Also gildenintern. Dann muss man auch Glück haben, genug dieser dämlichen DKP zu haben fürs Anrecht aufs würfeln. jaja, nicht wahr, TE.. das sind diese "guten alten Zeiten" die du gerne hättest, dass auch jetzt noch jeder frisch 80er Millionenmal ums Verrecken nur in eine Ini gehen kann, weil du ja gerne was besonderes sein willst mit deinem Set und ja die anderen nicht so schnell Erfolg haben sollen.

So, nun ist das doch arg lang geworden.. worauf ich hinaus will, ist, dass ich es mittlerweilen gut finde wie es ist. Ok, am Anfang hab ich wohl auch das gleiche gedacht aber ich bin ja glücklicherweise in der Lage, dieses schwammige Ding zwischen meinen Ohren zu benutzen, statt es durch 24/7 WoW Konsum verkümmern zu lassen wie der TE oder flogo und zum Schluss zu kommen, dass es doch viel praktischer ist, durch solche Tokens mir eine schöne Basis zu schaffen und mich genauso verbessern zu können bei weitaus weniger Zeitaufwand als zu Classic/BC Zeiten und so auch schneller Anschluss zu finden. Denn für mich ist Equip nur in dem Sinne wichtig, dass ich mit anderen die aktuellen Dungeons mitmachen kann ohne das Gefühl zu kriegen, nur durchgeschleift zu werden und nicht um mich als der Obermega-Pimp zu fühlen nur wegen ein bissl lila. Vielleicht war es zu Classic Zeiten ja toll, dass einen die Leute da angeguckt haben und oohhh und ahhh, weil halt Epic-Teile wirklich nur nach mehrmaligen Raidmärschen gedroppt sind und das unter vielen Repkosten und Wipes geschafft hat. Bloß wie schon im letzten Absatz erwähnt, wieviele hätten das schon geschafft, ohne den immens (zumindest für diese Zeit) hohen Zeitaufwand aufzubringen. Denn letztlich ist es kein Arbeiten oder sonstwie schwer, es ging im Großen und ganzen auch um viel Zeit. Wer viel Zeit hatte, kam voran, wer nur 1-2 Stunden für WoW Zeit hatte, konnte es gleich stecken lassen bzw. hätte es unwesentlich länger gedauert. Und wenn mir das von meinem Freundespärchen so berichtet wurde kam es auch so rüber: wenn du nur sowenig Zeit für WoW übrig hast, spiel lieber was anderes.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (10. Dezember 2009)

Oh man einigen kann mans immer noch nicht recht machen......


----------



## Takius (10. Dezember 2009)

Ob dus glaubst oder nicht, aber das schöne T6 ist auch Wertlos! Und WOA dafür musste man noch Illidan töten...!

World of Casualcraft hits TE critical.


----------



## Starfros (10. Dezember 2009)

Dötsch schrieb:


> Guten Tag!
> 
> Heute geht es hier darum, dass ab heute der T9 Ausverkauf beginnt ( 3.3.0 Danke dir!)
> Ja richtig gehört T9 verliert seinen Wert über die ganze Zeit in der sich Spieler das Set gefarmt haben kann man jetzt man höre und staune wie das T8 kaufen! oO Stunden von Spielzeit und jetzt schafft man das selbe in 2 Tagen und schon hat man 2 Teile für die Leute Wochen geschuftet haben!
> ...




man man man ....... es ist so wie es ist...... auch gesagt , im RL ist es doch nicht anders ,oder? Produkt A wird billiger (ausverkauf) Wenn das neue Produkt B auf dem Markt kommt.

Du redest doch auch nicht so mit deinen Freunden wenn du vor einem jahr den geilen TfT gekauft hast für sagen wir mal 800 Euro und dieses Teil heute für nur noch 200Euro zu haben ist weil ein Besser aufm Markt gekommen ist.


----------



## Laser2006 (10. Dezember 2009)

also ich find es eig. gut!

die leute die nicht immer in raids sind könne auch mal an richtig gutes equip gelangen! ausserdem war es doch immer so wenn neue Txx teile gekommen sind, da wurde die alten halt ersetzt. wo ist das problem? hast du es nicht kommen gesehen ;-) und die die jetzt aktuell sind werden in 5-6 monaten auch leicht zu haben sein...


----------



## Nebuki (10. Dezember 2009)

Ähm ich spiele WoW seit Februar 2005 ..... und genau so war es immer bei jedem wechsel der t sets also über was aufregen ?? weißt du wie lange es gedauert hat T2 zu farmen mit 40 Man in einer Raid ini ?
t9 zum ausverkauf is super, bekomme ich halt noch mein Heal und Feral Equip komplett voll :-D warum dann meckern ? außerdem lass doch alle t9 kaufen jetzt, es geht bald richtung 85 dann kannste t9 sowieso wegschmeissen.


Mfg Buki


----------



## pflock (10. Dezember 2009)

ich sehe das problem auch nicht. ich hatte damals das T0 set erst und die anderen schon T0.5 und es ging immer so weiter. ich spielte einige zeit nicht mehr und als ich den acc wieder auffrischte, ging ich als ersatzspieler mit, mit dem schlechten equip und da die anderen alles hatten, profitierte ich auch davon von den damals geilen sachen. also, die die damals auch mit müh und viel zeit brauchten damals, sind auch die lckierten gewesen.ist nun mal so und wird auch immer so bleiben.


----------



## Mäuserich (10. Dezember 2009)

Warum regst du dich eigendlich auf? Ich mein dein T9 haste dir doch auch nicht hart erarbeitet oder wie darf ich folgende Aussage verstehen:



Dötsch schrieb:


> [...]
> (Wem sei zu Danken? PDK PDOK 10/25 wieder *neue Embleme 5 Bosse null Skill Fett Loot abgreifen*(Wohoohoh))
> 
> Jetzt haben wir 3.3.0 *die tollen Embleme für die man Arbeiten musste (PDK,KORA,ONY,DAILY)
> ...


Wie kann man sich in nur 3 Zeilen so sehr selbst wiedersprechen?

Gönn den Casuals ihr T9, mich jedenfalls störts nicht. Ausserdem kann ich jetzt meine Twinks vor Cata nochmal fix aufbrezeln ^^


----------



## Droyale (10. Dezember 2009)

das einzige was mich stört ist das, das t10 (normal) wieder nur für marken erhältlich sein wird und in icc 10 (normal) keine token droppen - das find ich sowas von schade

ENTFERNT DIE MARKEN!! der grösste fehler an lk sind für mich eindeutig diese verdammte marken politik


----------



## Mitzy (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich mag mein T2 und mein T0 vom Pala trotzdem...
Und das komplette S2 mit meinem Magier, was ich mir zu S2 noch gesammelt hab...
*Kekse in den Thread stell*



Droyale schrieb:


> das einzige was mich stört ist das, das t10 (normal) wieder nur für marken erhältlich sein wird und in icc 10 (normal) keine token droppen - das find ich sowas von schade
> 
> ENTFERNT DIE MARKEN!! der grösste fehler an lk sind für mich eindeutig diese verdammte marken politik




Ironisch ist, dass BLizzard zur BC Zeit sagte, dass die das "Marken System" für den größten mist halten, und es nicht nochmal haben wollen.


----------



## Zerleena (10. Dezember 2009)

Tja, TE

dir scheints ja darum zu gehen, dass du dich jetzt nicht mehr als der Oberking fühlst, wenn jetzt schon wieder ein neues Set nachrückt, aber das ist halt WoW, da bleibt nichts stehen und nächstes Jahr bleibt nichtmal mehr Azeroth so wie es bisher immer war. Finde dich einfach damit ab, dass es eine lebendige, sich dauernd entwickelnde Welt ist und kein statisches Singleplayer RPG, wo du dich mit Set wasauchimmer aufn Thron setzen kannst und dir einen drauf runterholst.

Hier sind die T-Sets dafür gedacht, dass du mit dem aktuellen Set genug Rüstung hast und deine Attribute soweit verbessert sind, um mit anderen zusammen dir eine neue Rüstung zu besorgen um die nächst höheren Instanzen zu clearen. Nix sonst. Klar könnte Blizzard sagen, wir bleiben jetzt erstmal 2-3 Jahre bei T9 aber naja, was hätte ich da für nen Antrieb, ewig mit dem gleichen Set rumzulaufen bis auch der letzte meiner (übertrieben gesagt) 9 Twinks auch full T9 ist und von mir aus sogar für alle Skillungen mit Blümchen drauf. Nee, die Welt ist genau wie unsere im Wandel und es wäre schlimm, wenn man immer stehenbleiben würde, nur weil das alte vertraute so gewohnt ist. Hätten wir damals in der Steinzeit gesagt, warum aus den Höhlen raus, mit dem Bärenfell isses doch richtig gemütlich? Es gäbe kein WOW.. wir wären irgendwann ausgestorben (wäre in Hinblick auf so manchen Abschaum der Menschheitsgeschichte und auch Abschaum der Gegenwart kein großer Verlust gewesen und ja ich weiß, ich würde da auch nicht hier sitzen). 

Sorry fürs Offtopic, bin normal auch kein Freund davon, wenn ein Wandel dermaßen schnell geht aber so ewig an irgendwelchen lila Pixeln festhalten ginge mir dann doch zu weit. (Btw: ich finde das T9 optisch eh kacke)


----------



## BillyChapel (10. Dezember 2009)

@Zerleena: Volle Zustimmung

@TE: 
Du musstest Wochen für das Zeugs arbeiten? Setzten, 6, Thema verfehlt! Man spielt WoW weil man Spass, Vergnügen haben will oder einfach nur die Zeit totschlägt (soll ja Leute geben die sonst keine Interessen haben). Hattest du in den Wochen keinen Spass? Kein Vergnügen? Hat man dich gezwungen oder lag's an deiner Spielsucht? Wenn du nur WoW spielst damit du das Zeugs in IF oder Dalaran zur Schau stellen kannst, dann solltest du echt mal in dich gehen und dich fragen, was du in WoW überhaupt zu suchen hast! Offensichtlich hast du Defizite im RL, sonst würdest du solchen Schmarrn nicht schreiben.

Keep on playing...frei nach dem Motto: Spätestens mit Cata wird den Ober-Roxxorn wieder die Flügel gestutzt!

Bye
Billie


----------



## Shjn (10. Dezember 2009)

ich schlies mich der meinung an das sich wow weiterentwickelt.
mein gott dann sollen halt die neuen auch mal ein tier set haben. is halt t9. und? die freun sich!
der TE is vermutlich auch so einer der rumflennt vonwegen "hey, du kannst nicht mit! hast schlechte gear!" 
dieses problem löst sich damit! tut leid da müsst ihr euch auch bald aufregen das ihr nichts mehr zum aufregen über die undergeareds habt! 
OMG langsam hab ich die nase so voll von dem ewigen sinnlosen geheule! gibt wichtigeres als. 
is ein spiel und sollte spaß machen. und die ewigposer und nichtsgönner sollen sich doch zu einer selbsthilfegruppe zusammenschliesen bitte. machts einfach so... jede woche darf ein anderer was flamen. geht in ein /closed forum und nerft hier nicht alle anderen mit dem sch...


----------



## Sleepeer (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin genau der gleichen Meinung wie Dötsch!!!

Es ist egal ob die es lang angekündigt haben wie andere meinen.

Hey sind wir mal ehrlich die machen das nur dass die kleinen Kinder sich nicht anstrengen müssen um gut equipt zu sein. 
Kein Anspruch mehr bedeutet es ist laaangweillig. Und das war es bis zum gestrigen Tag. 

Gestern neue INIs

So nun war ich gestern in der neuen Ini (Hallen der Reflexion) und die ist Sauschwierig. 
(Auch mit gut equipten Leuten - wochenlanges schwerstverdienen unseres Equipes) 

In ein paar Tagen bekommen Sie Post von den jungeren Spielern und dann wird der Schwierigkeitsgrad runtergesetzt (Ist doch immer so). Aber so wie es gerade ist macht es Spass sich die 232er Items zu verdienen und gefordert zu werden.

WOW existiert nur noch für die jüngeren Spieler, die keine Geduld haben etwas zu probieren.

Grüsse Sleepeer


----------



## Anksunamun (10. Dezember 2009)

Warum müssen alle über alles im rumheulen.

Wenn Euch das so anätzt, anödet oder anderweitig nicht passt - lasst die Finger vom Game und geht weinen.


----------



## Möp der Möpper (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde das marken system sinnvoll so wird nicht nach dem EQ aussortiert sonder nach dem skill
bzw dem Spieler hinter dem bildschirm... und diese billigen ausreden es sei so schwer an eq zu kommen sind nun auch geschichte.. Somit kann man sich schonmal an Cataclysm gewöhnen weil man in zukunft eher skill braucht als EQ.... Ich hoffe das regt euch mal zum nachdenke an bevor man nur zeit an FLACHDENKEN verschwendet....


----------



## Enyalios (10. Dezember 2009)

Möp schrieb:


> Ich finde das marken system sinnvoll so wird nicht nach dem EQ aussortiert sonder nach dem skill
> bzw dem Spieler hinter dem bildschirm... und diese billigen ausreden es sei so schwer an eq zu kommen sind nun auch geschichte.. Somit kann man sich schonmal an Cataclysm gewöhnen weil man in zukunft eher skill braucht als EQ.... Ich hoffe das regt euch mal zum nachdenke an bevor man nur zeit an FLACHDENKEN verschwendet....



Früher brauchte man Skill um an Equip zu kommen, aber dieser Mangel ist ja nun behoben.


----------



## Waldmond (10. Dezember 2009)

lol
Der Text des TEs liest sich so wie ein rechtsradikales Pamplet gegen die EU...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragipopagi (10. Dezember 2009)

uhhh, mein damals schwer erarbeitetes T1-2 is nicht mehr OP, verdammt ich muss käse und wein kaufen

und mit Cataclysm sind die Klamotten, Waffen etc auch bald überholt und die Q gegenstände zT besser, NNNNEEEEIIIIINNNN, ich kram lieber den GB und tetris aus... solltest du auch lieber TE, da passiert das hoffentlich nicht...

mfg


----------



## Laser2006 (10. Dezember 2009)

haha sau gudd Ragi, das mit dem GB war echt lustig !!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharamo (10. Dezember 2009)

Immer dieses MIMIMI andere bekommen auch ihr gear...

Was kümmert es euch immer das andere leicht zu EQ kommen? Mir ist total egal ob der kacknoob aus der Nachbargilde jetzt mit T10 oder mit T5 rumrennt...Wichtig ist das ich mit Endgamegear rumrenne... rest ist total egal...


----------



## Starfros (10. Dezember 2009)

Möp schrieb:


> Ich finde das marken system sinnvoll so wird nicht nach dem EQ aussortiert sonder nach dem skill
> bzw dem Spieler hinter dem bildschirm... und diese billigen ausreden es sei so schwer an eq zu kommen sind nun auch geschichte.. Somit kann man sich schonmal an Cataclysm gewöhnen weil man in zukunft eher skill braucht als EQ.... Ich hoffe das regt euch mal zum nachdenke an bevor man nur zeit an FLACHDENKEN verschwendet....




Deine Kugel hätt ich gern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nicolay77 (10. Dezember 2009)

flogo schrieb:


> Muss dem TE recht geben. Wenn man zu Classic-Zeiten sich etwas sehr hart erarbeitet hat, war man wenigstens mal ein halbes Jahr jemand... und jetzt... man schuftet und schuftet und schuftet.... bing... nächste patch.... alles wertlos... arbeit war umsonst.. ein Wunder dass immer noch Millionen Leute auf diese dämliche Masche reinfallen. Kurz gesagt... das Ziel welches man sich im Spiel setzt wird regelmäßig weggepatched... was hat das für einen Sinn. Ich bin jemand der sich in dem game langfristig "was aufbauen" will. Stattdessen reißt mir jeder patch erneut  "den Boden unter den Füßen weg".
> Zu Classic waren erspielte Items richtig was wert... jetzt... Inflation... da mühst du dich ab dass du ein 264 er item bekommst.... paar wochen später ist es schon wieder "out" und du reißt dir erneut den Arsch auf.... und wieder und wieder... und wieder..... arm! Das gleiche wäre es wenn du jeden Monat dein hart verdientes Geld zur bank bringst, dich freust dass du ein bisschen was sparen konntest.... und schwups... die bank sagt mal eben dass dein Geld jetzt einfach mal nur noch 1/4 von dem wert ist was es getern noch wert war. Wer das anders sieht hat wohl schon die Blizzard-Brille auf und lässt sich gewaltig an der Nase herumführen.



Nur gleich vorweg. Das ist KEIN ich wiederhole KEIN Flame gegen dich.

Aber dieser Textblock ist das BEÄNGSTIGENDE was ich in dem letzten Jahr hier im Forum gelesen hab.
Hast du nicht wirklich schon einaml darüber nachgedacht, dass du versuchst irgendetwas in deinem RL oder
wo auch immer mit einem SPIEL auszugleichen. Wer bitte möchte sich in einem Spiel etwas langfristig
aufbauen? oO

Also wie gesagt kein Flame sondern nur meine Meinung. Aber deine Aussagen find ich schon ziemlich krass...

P.S. Bitte rechtfertige dich auch nicht, sondern denk einfach für dich drüber nach. Wenn dem nicht so ist, dann
hab ich eine andere Meinung oder ich hab es falsch verstanden


----------



## Natar (10. Dezember 2009)

Nicolay77 schrieb:


> Wer bitte möchte sich in einem Spiel etwas langfristig
> aufbauen? oO



<--


----------



## Würmchen (10. Dezember 2009)

ka ob es schon wer geschrieben hat

angefangen haben wir mit abzeichen der gerechtigkeit, also kann man ja schon sehen wie lange er schon seine super arbeit leistet

es giebt wichtigere dinge als nen langen harten zu haben, komm mal zurück in die realität


----------



## Nicolay77 (10. Dezember 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> <--



dann erklär mir bitte was du dir da aufbauen möchtest?^^


----------



## Khazius (10. Dezember 2009)

Zuerst muss ich immer lachen wenn ich solche Thread lesen, eigentlich ist es aber ganz schön traurig.

"Arbeit", "man ist wer", "etwas aufbauen" sind so Schlagworte die tun schon wirklich weh..... gute Nacht Deutschland fällt mir dazu nur ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (10. Dezember 2009)

Nicolay77 schrieb:


> dann erklär mir bitte was du dir da aufbauen möchtest?^^



ich möchte gefordert werden
ich möchte längere zeit das equip erarbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich bruach das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Zuerst muss ich immer lachen wenn ich solche Thread lesen, eigentlich ist es aber ganz schön traurig.
> 
> "Arbeit"; "man ist wer" sind so Schlagworte die tun schon wirklich weh..... gute Nacht Zukunft



hast du dir mal überlegt, ein offline rollenspiel zu spielen?
da hättest du komplettlösungen
und wenn du mal ein item haben möchtest, dann kannst du einfach
/allyourbasearebelongtous
eingeben
und alles ist dir?
na, das suchst du doch oder?


----------



## buffsplz (10. Dezember 2009)

> Jetzt haben wir 3.3.0 die tollen Embleme für die man Arbeiten musste (PDK,KORA,ONY,DAILY)



FreeLoot wie Ony, Daily und / oder Kora nennst Du "Arbeit"?! Ohoh, Du solltest mal deine Einstellung zu virtuellen Gütern überdenken.

Und ja, ich hab gestern auch mein Tank-Schwert aus Ulduar25 gegen eins aus der neuen Hero-inze getauscht. Davon ab, dass das neue mehr Style hat (über Geschmack lässt sich streiten, jaaja) sind die Stats gleich gut, vllt. sogar etwas besser. Das Tank-Trinket inder Inze fand ich einfach "Hammer", genauso dass Caster Schmuckstück.

Ja, nun gibts neue Sets, neue Items, go and get them. Darüber zu heulen, dass es nun T9 für alle gibt ist genauso gut, wie abzustreiten, dass das T10 besser ist. Ich jedenfalls, finde es gut, da ich jeden meiner Twinks nun relativ schnell auf den aktuellen Stand bringen kann, ohne mich von irgendjemandem "durchziehen" lassen zu müssen. 80er Inzen gehen, PdC zwei, dreimal durch, paar Sachen craften lassen, ICC Instanzen gehen und *DING* hab ich meine Paladose, den Hunter und die Druidin equipped für die ICC Raids. Problem damit? Keins, genau. Alles schön.

Und bitte, nun nix von Skill erzählen. Ich gehen nicht mit allen Chars Hardmodes, ich mache nicht mit jedem Char jedes Achievement. Content sind nunmal Hardmodes und man setzt sich nicht von der Masse ab, indem man T9 trägt, sondern in dem man bestimmte Achievements besonders früh macht, bzw. bestimmte Achievements überhaupt mal macht.


> Ich hoffe das regt euch mal zum nachdenke an bevor man nur zeit an FLACHDENKEN verschwendet....


/QFT


----------



## Rekias (10. Dezember 2009)

Öhm das System funktioniert eigentlich schon seid Naxx so....

Weiss auch nicht wirklich was daran jetzt so überschrecklich ist...

Das zeigt nur mal wieder wie Gierig einige sind und dazu das sie anderen nicht mal die Butter auf dem Brot gönnen....

Echt armseelig....

Vote for Close!


----------



## Nicolay77 (10. Dezember 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> ich möchte gefordert werden
> ich möchte längere zeit das equip erarbeiten
> 
> 
> ...



Gefordert werden möchte ich auch. Sonst würden wir ja Mario Bros zocken. 
Obwohl das auch hin und wieder lustig ist wie ich finde XD

Also wenn du das als erarbeiten siehst haben wir zwei verschiedene Einstellungen
von einem Spiel und behalten diese auch bei ohne uns gegenseitig zu zerfetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber: Hier geht es darum dass der TE bemängelt, dass Casuals auch an T9 kommen
wo es jetzt T10 gibt und das er mit T2 wer WAR oO In einem Spiel ist man gar nix
sondern nur ein Spieler der mit bestimmten Knöpfen etwas programmiertes steuert.

Wenn du 12 Stunden am Tag arbeiten würdest, oder im echten Leben auch soviel auf
langfristig aufbauen Wert legen würdest bin ich mir sicher dass das sinnvoller wäre...
Und erzähl mir bitte nicht du machst das^^

Ich kenn reiche erfolgreiche Leute die hätten gar keine Zeit und Kopf für WOW
und ich kenn genug mittelständische wohlhabende Leute, die zocken abundzu und SIND
Casuals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alle drunter haben vielleicht kein Glück oder sind im Spiel ehrgeiziger, als im echten Leben, weil
es da nämlich genau das ist was ihr bemängelt:

EINFACHER ALS IM RL!!! sich etwas zu "erarbeiten" XD

Denk mal drüber nach


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. Dezember 2009)

Nicolay77 schrieb:


> EINFACHER ALS IM RL!!!


was ist RL? ach ja die komisch Welt die ich seit 2005 Verlassen habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Loran-76 (10. Dezember 2009)

ne, was einige vom stappel lassen, der TE hat am dienstag seine letzten marken für seine t9 bekommen und war stolz wie oskar, nun kann sich das jeder holen und der eine tag stolz sein, war zu kurz. mal davon abgesehen das sich t8.5 zu t9 nicht wirklich unterscheidet. ich habe mein t9 245er komplett raide aber auch regelmässig, und nein es ist fun und keine arbeit, arbeiten tue ich 8-10 stunden schon genug, das ist das wo ich geld auf mein konto bekomme und mir auch mal was anständiges zu essen kaufen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wer hier von arbeit und sich was langsfristiges aufbauen redet, der sollte nochmal in sich gehen und nachdenken. gegebenfalls ärtzliche hilfe in anspruch nehmen, den ich denke wenn es zum megaknall kommt und die wow datenbankserver allesamt kaputt sind, und der char weg, ich habe da meine befürchtungen....

es ist nur ein spiel und wer das zoggt wegen statussymbolen, der ist recht arm und gehört geholfen.


----------



## Nicolay77 (10. Dezember 2009)

Loran-76 schrieb:


> ne, was einige vom stappel lassen, der TE hat am dienstag seine letzten marken für seine t9 bekommen und war stolz wie oskar, nun kann sich das jeder holen und der eine tag stolz sein, war zu kurz. mal davon abgesehen das sich t8.5 zu t9 nicht wirklich unterscheidet. ich habe mein t9 245er komplett raide aber auch regelmässig, und nein es ist fun und keine arbeit, arbeiten tue ich 8-10 stunden schon genug, das ist das wo ich geld auf mein konto bekomme und mir auch mal was anständiges zu essen kaufen kann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




THIS!


----------



## Natar (10. Dezember 2009)

Nicolay77 schrieb:


> Gefordert werden möchte ich auch. Sonst würden wir ja Mario Bros zocken.
> Obwohl das auch hin und wieder lustig ist wie ich finde XD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Aber: Hier geht es darum dass der TE bemängelt, dass Casuals auch an T9 kommen
> wo es jetzt T10 gibt und das er mit T2 wer WAR oO In einem Spiel ist man gar nix
> sondern nur ein Spieler der mit bestimmten Knöpfen etwas programmiertes steuert.



Es hat sicherlich Vorteile, wenn man leichter an aktuelle Sets kommt. 
Nur leider sehe ich persönlich nicht ein, wieso ich lange zeit raiden soll, wenn ich ähnliches equip
auch mit 1-2 heros am tag erhalte.

Früher*ach hört sich das dämlich an* hatten die T-Sets style, sie sahen super aus,
heute unterscheiden sich diese nur noch der farbe und den bisschen stats nach.



> Wenn du 12 Stunden am Tag arbeiten würdest, oder im echten Leben auch soviel auf
> langfristig aufbauen Wert legen würdest bin ich mir sicher dass das sinnvoller wäre...
> Und erzähl mir bitte nicht du machst das^^



Ich arbeite 10 stunden täglich, das reicht mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ich verstehe nicht wieso ich immer "12 Stunden" höre, wenn ich mal geschäftlich Kontakt mit Deutschland
habe erreiche ich ab 1600 niemanden mehr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Ich kenn reiche erfolgreiche Leute die hätten gar keine Zeit und Kopf für WOW
> und ich kenn genug mittelständische wohlhabende Leute, die zocken abundzu und SIND
> Casuals
> 
> ...



das verstehe ich jetzt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




brauchen "gelegenheitspieler" wirklich das aktuelle set, oder reicht es wenn sie vielleicht statt t10 nun einfach an t9 kommen?
denk mal drüber nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shjn (10. Dezember 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> das verstehe ich jetzt nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja das aktuelle is ja t10... d.h. t9 is doch schon klasse für casuals. die was das beste haben wollen sollen halt ruhig immer das aktuelle haben. aber überleg doch mal.
einer der z.b. 2h am tag spielt endlich mal 80ig wird.... dann auch noch stundenlang heros, stundenlang naxx etc... machn müsste das er mal vielleicht icc sieht wär das auch nicht nett bzw. bekommt der nen vogel. und so kann er durch hc's machen t9 bekommen und auch die chance bekommen mal icc zu sehen bevor nächstes AddOn kommt und die lvlerei von vorn losgeht für ihn.


----------



## lord just (10. Dezember 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> ich möchte gefordert werden
> ich möchte längere zeit das equip erarbeiten
> 
> 
> ...




naja auch wenn andere leute gutes equip haben, wirst du trotzdem noch in den neuen instanzen und raids gefordert. ist ja nicht so, dass die instanzen leichter werden, nur weil der noob irgendwo auch t9 hat.

über ne längere zeit equip aufbauen. kannst du auch haben. das neuste equip kannst du dir jetzt über die nächsten monate erarbeiten. immer schön die flügel laufen und auf die drops hoffen. ansonsten kannst du auch einfach ganz normal die instanzen laufen und dir nicht über die marken das alte equip kaufen.


und an all die leute die meinen, es wäre unfair, dass man die sets jetzt in ein paar tagen bekommt. 

wieso macht ihr es denn dann nicht genauso. ihr langweilt euch jetzt einfach monate lang bis cataclysm und holt euch dann mit lvl85 das t10 set und könnt euch so imba fühlen wie ihr wollt. und wieso sprecht ihr immer von arbeit? werdet ihr fürs spielen bezahlt? macht euch das spielen keinen spaß? denn so hört es sich an. man muss raiden gehen und muss das beste equip haben und darf dabei keinen spaß haben und sich monate lang quälen um auch ja das beste vom besten zu haben weil sonst nix passiert.


----------



## Natar (10. Dezember 2009)

Orkano schrieb:


> naja das aktuelle is ja t10... d.h. t9 is doch schon klasse für casuals. die was das beste haben wollen sollen halt ruhig immer das aktuelle haben. aber überleg doch mal.
> einer der z.b. 2h am tag spielt endlich mal 80ig wird.... dann auch noch stundenlang heros, stundenlang naxx etc... machn müsste das er mal vielleicht icc sieht wär das auch nicht nett bzw. bekommt der nen vogel. und so kann er durch hc's machen t9 bekommen und auch die chance bekommen mal icc zu sehen bevor nächstes AddOn kommt und die lvlerei von vorn losgeht für ihn.



etwa vor 3 wochen hab ich mit meinem mage"faceroll" die 80ig erreicht
als ich 80 war hatte ich durch pdc nh bereits 5 epics
danach schnell enchanten, erste daily hero,  sowie pdc hc
und siehe da, gab gut embleme, ich wurde voll episch, 
hab das erste t9 teil, 2 t8.5, fahre meine 3 - 3.5k dps

*und das ohne einen fuss in einen raid gesetzt zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
gestern gleich mal 13 embleme des frosts geholt *ahaha anub'rhekan weekly hero*
einige items mit itemlvl 232 bekommen
wie gehts weiter? heute noch die eine oder andere neue hero, die dailyrdmhero und das zweite t9 ist mir

fast zu leicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain Mosh (10. Dezember 2009)

Man lese meine Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shjn (10. Dezember 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> etwa vor 3 wochen hab ich mit meinem mage"faceroll" die 80ig erreicht
> als ich 80 war hatte ich durch pdc nh bereits 5 epics
> danach schnell enchanten, erste daily hero,  sowie pdc hc
> und siehe da, gab gut embleme, ich wurde voll episch,
> ...



wenns dir zu leicht is dann lass bleiben?!?!
ehrlich gesagt will ich mich auch nicht mehr darüber reden weils ganz klar gut ist so wies jetzt ist.


----------



## GSX-R RL epic mount ftw (10. Dezember 2009)

recht so!!

solange in randomraids auch immer 7k + dps  pixxel-schwanz  verlangt wird is das ganz ok!


----------



## Natar (10. Dezember 2009)

Orkano schrieb:


> wenns dir zu leicht is dann lass bleiben?!?!
> ehrlich gesagt will ich mich auch nicht mehr darüber reden weils ganz klar gut ist so wies jetzt ist.



jo hab ich mal
aber gibt keine konkurrenz

ps: gibt immer 2 seiten einer medaille


----------



## Najsh (10. Dezember 2009)

Servus

Also ich habe mir nicht alle Seiten für pro/con der neuen Marken durchgelesen
und gebe völlig wertfrei nur einmal die Stimmung wieder wie sie bei uns
in der Gilde bzgl der neuen Embleme herrscht.

Einerseits sind natürlich alle begeistert über die Einführung der vielen
Neuerungen wie zB den neuen Inis, Raids, und der vielen sonstigen Verbesserungen im Spiel.

Und auch wenn man sich freut mit den neuen Marken und Raids sein EQ weiter
zu verbesseren - hat es bei uns jedoch einen mehr als faden Beigeschmack hinterlassen.

Denn jeder von uns weiss wie lange man gebraucht hat um sein aktuelles
EQ zusammenzubekommen. Und dabei spielt bei uns der Neidgedanke 
überhaupt keine Rolle, dass jetzt alle anderen wesentlich einfacher
zumindest vergelichbares EQ erhalten können. Für uns hat sich lediglich
die Sinnfrage gestellt:
Lohnt sich das erarbeiten von neuem EQ noch der warte ich einfach
auf die nächsten Embleme  ? Und mache ich mich nicht zum Deppen wenn
ich jetzt (viel) Zeit investiere und aller wahrscheinlichkeit bis
zum Erscheinen der nächsten Embleme grade einmal den EQ-Stand habe?

Ferner ist es sehr schade, dass danke der Embleme und patches viel content
verloren gegangen ist statt content für andere einfach zugänglich zu machen.
Oder anders gefragt - warum sollte ich zB überhaupt noch nach Naxx oder Ulduar gehen ?

Ich denke das Hauptproblem war das timing der Einführung der Marken.
Mann hätte die übergänge fliessender gestalten müssen - wie zB 
damals mit Naxx wo man genug Zeit hatte sich adequat auf Ulduar vorzubereiten.

Aber mit pdk kam dann der Bruch.

Schade eigentlich - aber ändern kann man es eben jetzt auch nicht mehr.

Naja - lange Rede - begeistert waren wir in der Gilde nicht - aber jetzt machen wir eben das Beste draus.


----------



## -Baru- (10. Dezember 2009)

Najsh schrieb:


> Oder anders gefragt - warum sollte ich zB überhaupt noch nach Naxx oder Ulduar gehen ?



Aus Spaß? So, wie beim Rest des Spiels.


----------



## Najsh (10. Dezember 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Aus Spaß? So, wie beim Rest des Spiels.



Ich spreche von der Allgemeinheit - und die Allgemeinheit bzw Mehrheit
rennt unter Gruppenzwang dahin wo es das aktuell beste bzw schnellstmöglich
neue EQ gibt. Und aus diesem Grund verwaisen schöne und anspruchsvolle raids.

Ich persönlich gehe gerne just 4 fun alte raids besuchen - aber das geht leider
ausschliesslich mit der Gilde, da es ansonsten fast unmöglich
ist Gruppen zu finden.


----------



## Raaandy (10. Dezember 2009)

also das is echt ein heulthread^^ es is doch klar das iwann der schnitt kommt, wo alle an t9 ran kommen.


----------



## -Baru- (10. Dezember 2009)

Najsh schrieb:


> Und aus diesem Grund verwaisen schöne und anspruchsvolle raids.



Naja also auf Gilneas gibt es immer mal wieder Retro Raids. Dass die alten weniger besucht werden, als aktuelle ist klar.
Aber um dies zu umgehen, dürften ja in künftigen Raids kein besseres Equip mehr droppen.


----------



## Evilslyn (10. Dezember 2009)

Täglich grüßt das Murmeltier ... t9 hat seinen Wert verloren?

Dann zieh es aus, und hol dir mal nackt t10, wenn du das schaffst, mach ich nen knicks.

Begreift es einfach, es zählt immer nur das BESTE Equip, oder weist du noch wer bei der ersten 100 Meter lauf der Olympiade den 2. Platz gemacht hat?


----------



## forenacc (10. Dezember 2009)

Hier wird die ganze Zeit geschrieben das die alten Marken wertlos werden, 
stimmt natürlich und es wird auch nach jedem größeren Patch so ein Thread wie dieses erstellt.

Ich muss sagen ich bin auch ein wenig enttäuscht vom neuen Patch, nicht weil die alten Marken nahezu garnichts mehr Wert sind, sondern das die neuen 255er Items und höher viel einfacher zu erlangen sind, als vorher die 245er.
Daher verstehe ich das Anliegen des ThreadErstellers sehr gut.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (10. Dezember 2009)

Dötsch schrieb:


> Jetzt haben wir 3.3.0 die tollen Embleme für die man *Arbeiten* musste (PDK,KORA,ONY,DAILY)



Du verstehst da was grundlegend falsch. 
WoW ist ein SPIEL - betrachte das bitte auch so.


----------



## STAR1988 (10. Dezember 2009)

Wayne... t9 musste man sich vorher auch nich grad "verdienen".


----------



## Dragilu (10. Dezember 2009)

@ Dötsch 

Hier ich reiche dir ein Taschnetuch um deine Tränen zu trocknen ...*keineursachegerngeschehen*


----------



## Dethemonar (10. Dezember 2009)

Vielleicht sollte man die Sets nach ihrem Zweck bennen, nämlich Dungeonsets - die Teile sind dazu da um für die jeweilige Instanz gerüstet zu sein, im Idealfall schafft eine Gruppe den Endboss erst wenn die meisten Raidteilnehmer das Set FÜR das Dungeon vollständig besitzen. Aber das wird wohl kaum möglich sein. Früher gabs ja auf die Setteile noch einen Resibonus, in MoltenCore war es Feuer, in BWL Schatten... da wusste man dass diese Sets speziell für diese Instanzen gedacht sind und nicht um damit für alle  Ewigkeit und jede neue Instanz gerüstet zu sein. 

Wenn ich aber Leute höre, die sagen: warum noch raiden wenn es in einem halben Jahr die Setteile eh für Lau gibt, dann verfehlen sie hier meiner Meinung nach denn Sinn eines Raids. Gemeinsam mit Leuten neue Instanzen erforschen, Taktiken austüfteln usw.


----------



## Nicolay77 (10. Dezember 2009)

Es hat sicherlich Vorteile, wenn man leichter an aktuelle Sets kommt. 
Nur leider sehe ich persönlich nicht ein, wieso ich lange zeit raiden soll, wenn ich ähnliches equip
auch mit 1-2 heros am tag erhalte.


*Aus Spass. Und genau dass ist es was viele verkennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


Ich arbeite 10 stunden täglich, das reicht mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ich verstehe nicht wieso ich immer "12 Stunden" höre, wenn ich mal geschäftlich Kontakt mit Deutschland
habe erreiche ich ab 1600 niemanden mehr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Keine Ahnung wo du anrufst, vielleicht bei der Bahn. Ich persönlich kenne niemanden der um vier Uhr gehen könnte oO*

brauchen "gelegenheitspieler" wirklich das aktuelle set, oder reicht es wenn sie vielleicht statt t10 nun einfach an t9 kommen?
denk mal drüber nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Wieso denn nicht? Und mal ganz ehrlich. Gelegenheitsspieler werden auch nicht so schnell an das T10 kommen wie Leute
wie du. Nur dass die garantiert mehr Spass daran haben.

Und hört doch mal auf mit diesem ich will mehr ich arbeite dafür. Das ist doch krank.
Hupft lieber mal auf eure Freundin. Die sagt euch dann schon ob das T10 oder T9 war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Natar (10. Dezember 2009)

Nicolay77 schrieb:


> Und hört doch mal auf mit diesem ich will mehr ich arbeite dafür. Das ist doch krank.
> Hupft lieber mal auf eure Freundin. Die sagt euch dann schon ob das T10 oder T9 war
> 
> 
> ...



- ich raide nicht mehr

letzteres muss ich mich mal erkundigen :/


----------



## N00blike (10. Dezember 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> etwa vor 3 wochen hab ich mit meinem mage"faceroll" die 80ig erreicht
> als ich 80 war hatte ich durch pdc nh bereits 5 epics
> danach schnell enchanten, erste daily hero,  sowie pdc hc
> und siehe da, gab gut embleme, ich wurde voll episch,
> ...





Wenn ich sowas lese.....
Du hast vlt einfach nur sau viel glück gehabt!?
Ich habe mit meinem druiden twink nunr 30 mal pdc hc durch und ich habe ungelogen 3 teile daraus! Ich wollte die stangenwaffe aber die wollte ja zum verecken nicht droppen!
Wenn dir das zu easy ist zock nen tank den kannste nicht einfach mal irgendwo durchschleifen!
Ich finds schon hammer das die dich mit dem equip nach pdk mit genommen haben!
Mit nem tank bist du auf gewissen dropps angewiesen und die musste erstma bekommen... gratz an die die es beim ersten run bekommen mein bärchen ist auf jedenfall nicht einer dieser chars....


----------



## Natar (10. Dezember 2009)

N00blike schrieb:


> Wenn ich sowas lese.....
> Du hast vlt einfach nur sau viel glück gehabt!?
> Ich habe mit meinem druiden twink nunr 30 mal pdc hc durch und ich habe ungelogen 3 teile daraus! Ich wollte die stangenwaffe aber die wollte ja zum verecken nicht droppen!
> Wenn dir das zu easy ist zock nen tank den kannste nicht einfach mal irgendwo durchschleifen!
> ...



ich war nie pdk
kleiner bube


----------



## Schleicher83 (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann beide Seiten verstehen, aber ich finde den Weg den Blizzard geht richtig.

Als WOTLK raus kam habe ich intensiv gezockt. War jeden Tag online (trotz 8 Stunden Arbeit, Haus, Familie)... Und ich gehörte zu der Zeit zu den Spielern die über sich selber sagen, das sie zu den besseren Spielern gehören. Arroganter Ansatz, aber wir waren ehrgeizig. Irgendwann fing ich an mich mit meiner Frau wegen WOW streiten. Verständlich aus heutiger Sicht. Ich habe im Mai 2009 die Reißleine gezogen und WOW abgemeldet. Ich war wie süchtig. Ich habe für den Erfolg in diesem verpickselten Spiel mein RL vernachlässigt. Nur für die besten Epics die es zu der Zeit gab? Was wollt ihr in 20 Jahren euren Kindern erzählen (wenn euch eine Frau überhaupt mal dran lässt ohne Geld dafür zu verlangen) - Ich war damals ein Top WoW Spieler, leider bin ich ein RL Versager geworden. Ich weiß jetzt geht das Geschreie los, nicht jeder Top-Spieler ist ein RL-Versager. Wenn ihr beides gut hin bekommt liegt es entweder daran das ihr sonst keine Hobby´s habt, oder ein sehr tolerantes Umfeld. Dann freut euch, aber ihr seid dann eine Minderheit!

WOW ist ein Top Spiel, meiner Meinung nach immer noch das Beste am Markt. Aber deswegen ist es nicht Mehr und auch nicht Weniger. Ist ist einfach nur nen scheiß Spiel damit sich die Menschheit die Langeweile vertreiben kann.

Und wenn von den Millionen Spielern 10% sagen das es falsch ist das man einfach an gute Dinge ran kommt, und 50% sagen das sie es gut finden (40% haben vielleicht keine Meinung dazu und es ist ihnen egal) dann haben die 10% einfach PECH GEHABT. Sie sind halt in der Minderheit! Aber die Minderheit kann sich doch immer noch damit trösten, dass sie die coolen Epics schon 2-3 Monate vor den Casuals haben. 

Ich habe die Woche nach über 6 Monaten WOW Pause wieder angefangen, ganz entspannt, zu zocken. Ich werde in keine Raidgilde mehr gehen, was nicht heißt das ich nicht hin und wieder raide. Und wenn ich mir mein Equip ansehe, muss ich sagen das ich mit meinem t7,5 jetzt ganz schön abstinke gegen t9. Aber ich werde jetzt einige Inis spielen und mal hier und da was abstauben, und dann kann ich vielleicht auch in vier bis sechs Wochen mal im neuen Content vorbei schauen. Sind wir mal ehrlich, könnte ich mich nicht so einfach so gut ausrüsten, würde ich doch Monate brauchen bis mich jemand in den t10 Content mitnimmt. 

Also, ich finde es gut so wie es ist, denn es ist nur ein Spiel!


----------



## Frek01 (10. Dezember 2009)

Dötsch schrieb:


> Guten Tag!
> 
> Heute geht es hier darum, dass ab heute der T9 Ausverkauf beginnt ( 3.3.0 Danke dir!)
> Ja richtig gehört T9 verliert seinen Wert über die ganze Zeit in der sich Spieler das Set gefarmt haben kann man jetzt man höre und staune wie das T8 kaufen! oO Stunden von Spielzeit und jetzt schafft man das selbe in 2 Tagen und schon hat man 2 Teile für die Leute Wochen geschuftet haben!
> ...



dir schonma den release von bc durchdacht? die ersten greens in outland hatten t2 niveau und wielang musste man früher im 40mann raid farmen bis mann überhaupt full t1 hatte
des war arbeit von ca 6monaten wenn du dropp luck hattest


----------



## Enyalios (10. Dezember 2009)

Frek01 schrieb:


> dir schonma den release von bc durchdacht? die ersten greens in outland hatten t2 niveau und wielang musste man früher im 40mann raid farmen bis mann überhaupt full t1 hatte
> des war arbeit von ca 6monaten wenn du dropp luck hattest



Schön das du ein Add-On mit einem Patch vergleichst.


----------



## ÜberNoob (10. Dezember 2009)

Dötsch schrieb:


> oO Stunden von Spielzeit und jetzt schafft man das selbe in 2 Tagen und schon hat man 2 Teile für die Leute Wochen geschuftet haben!



Wenn du das Spiel mitlerweile als Schuften ansiehst, und/oder nur wegen des Equip raiden warst, dann geh besser auf die Account-Management-Seite und lösch dein Abo. Wenn du das Euipp nur hast, um omg-wft-ichbinsoimba besser zu sein als andere, ebenfalls.

Solltest du gerne raiden, und der Drop ist dabei ein nettes Beiwerk, daß man dankend mitnimmt, dann versteh ich den Sinn deines Mimimi postings nicht.


Kaum ist ein Patch raus oder ein Addon oder was auch immer, heulen die Leute rum.


----------



## michael92 (10. Dezember 2009)

Finde ich sehr gut so muss ich nicht mit meinem Twink alle radis machen!


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (10. Dezember 2009)

"Hero/10/25 = Alle droppen Embleme der Eroberung (Wem sei zu Danken? PDK PDOK 10/25 wieder neue Embleme *5 Bosse null Skill Fett Loot abgreifen(Wohoohoh))*

Jetzt haben wir 3.3.0 die tollen Embleme für *die man Arbeiten musste (PDK,KORA,ONY,DAILY)*"

du sagt Pdk sind Bosse die 0 Skill brauchen nennst das ganze aber Arbeit... Meinst du damit, dass du auch 0 Skill hast, es also auf deinem Nivau ist oder sieht hier noch jemand den Fehler in dieser Logik?


----------



## DerMilchmann (10. Dezember 2009)

zu classic zeiten war das doch schon nochmal anders: t1-t3 war durchweg geil und man konnte auch mit t1 schon einiges reissen....jedenfalls war damals der job um an t-teile zu kommen DEUTLICH anspruchsvoller...wer damals z. B. bwl war weiss wovon ich spreche....

so long


----------



## DerMilchmann (10. Dezember 2009)

nochwas (keimte in mir auf als ich den ein oder andren post von euch gelesen hab): es geht beim raiden um spass und geile encounter....sekundär um equip meiner meinung nach.....lootgeiles dreckspack


----------



## Davatar (10. Dezember 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Schön das du ein Add-On mit einem Patch vergleichst.


Trotzdem hat die Aussage was. Damals haben viele Spieler ein halbes Jahr oder wesentlich länger gebraucht um sich einigermassen vernünftig auszurüsten. Als das Addon da war hatte man nach 3-4 Stunden ne komplett neue Ausrüstung, selbst mit T2 gings nicht länger als 10 Stunden.
Dass man sich damals noch drüber aufgeregt hat ist verständlich, vorher gabs sowas ja auch noch nie. Aber heute ist das doch echt normal geworden, dass mit jedem grösseren Contentpatch die Rüstung zu rosten beginnt.


----------



## ÜberNoob (10. Dezember 2009)

DerMilchmann schrieb:


> zu classic zeiten war das doch schon nochmal anders: t1-t3 war durchweg geil und man konnte auch mit t1 schon einiges reissen....jedenfalls war damals der job um an t-teile zu kommen DEUTLICH anspruchsvoller...wer damals z. B. bwl war weiss wovon ich spreche....
> 
> so long



japp, ist so. Zu der Zeit war aber auch mit 60 Schluss, und der Content noch schön in eine logischen Reihenfolge und die Schwierigkeit dementsprechend angepasst.
100 Patches und 18 Erweitungen später ist natürlich der rote (gameplay-)Faden kaputt und jeder content-patch macht ihn kaputter, und da Blizzard lieber die koch-und-angel-daily-questende, blümchenfarmende, haustiersammelnde Casualmasse lieber will als ein paar Hardcoregamer bekommen die Casuals ihr fast-highend mit Märkchen, und die 172 Hardcoreler gehen fleissig weiter raiden.

BT war geil, SSC ebenso ... warum Blizzard das so kaputtpatcht, ... keine Ahnung.


----------



## STAENDIG.OOM (10. Dezember 2009)

1. Seit Einführung von Ulduar und entsprechendem Patch gibt es dieses System und hat sich für die Masse bewährt. Persönlich habe ich mir damals meine Eroberungsmarken auch tapfer in Ulduar geholt und war wie zu früheren Zeiten (BC) nicht erbaut darüber, dass High End Equip für Marken für die Masse kaufbar ist. Aber: ich finde es trotzdem gut. Weil:
2. Feine Sache für diverse Twinks. Es vereinfacht die Sache ungemein - man kann davon halten was man will - und gibt einem die Möglichkeit, auch mit dem Twink zeitnah Endcontent zu bestreiten.
3. Hat da einer keine Twinks und eumelt mit seinem Main auf fragwürdigem Niveau? Arbeit, oder vllt Skill und Herausforderung bei Ony, AK und PDK - die suche ich noch. Ernsthaft, das war als Spass von Dir gemeint, oder?
4. T9 ist wie früher eine reine Fleissaufgabe, nur dass im Vergleich zu Classiczeiten das notwendige Dropglück wegfällt. Finde ich gut, wie viele haben sich in diversen Raids einen abgezergt und ihr Setteil ist nicht gedroppt. Ein Scheissgefühl, kurz und knapp. Das Anregen des Fleisses ist das Spielprinzip, mit dem Blizz uns alle bei der Stange hält. Können ist was anderes. Und bei T9 muss man differenzieren. Items aus PDOK und entsprechende T-Teile-da wird die Luft dünn, wer die besitzt kann etwas bzw. sein Raid kann etwas. 

Und letztlich: 
Wo bleibt bei all Deinen Ausführungen die Liebe zum Spiel? Wo bleibt die Romantik?!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*EINE RUNDE KNUDDELN FÜR DEN TE!!!!*


----------



## GSX-R RL epic mount ftw (10. Dezember 2009)

Nicolay77 schrieb:


> Hupft lieber mal auf eure Freundin. Die sagt euch dann schon ob das T10 oder T9 war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




meyd mai däi  xD


----------



## Enyalios (10. Dezember 2009)

STAENDIG.OOM schrieb:


> und hat sich für die Masse bewährt



Und da sind wir auch schon beim Kern der Sache, worum es activision geht.


----------



## Kargaro (10. Dezember 2009)

Das Video ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber es passt perfekt zu diesem mimimi-Thread....    Thats the World of Warcraft that you play!


----------



## p!jama (10. Dezember 2009)

ich kann dazu nur sagen , versuch doch mal ohne 232er items hallen der reflexion hero zu tanken,am besten mit ner grp ,in der keiner 232+items hat
viel spaß sag ich da nur


----------



## Waldmond (10. Dezember 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, Raiden ist ja eigentlich das was in WoW so richtig spaß macht. Aber oftmals hat man eben mit dem Loot nicht soviel Glück im Raid das man immer auf dem "aktuellsten Stand" ist. Da ist es schon Sinnvoll wenn man das eine oder andere Teil durch Marken (oder neue Heros) ergänzen kann und genau dafür ist dieses System auch gedacht. 

Letztendlich geht es bei den epic-Items nicht darum das man sich "gut fühlt" und man das Gefühl hat "wer zu sein", sondern sie sind nur Mittel zum Zweck damit man den nächst höheren Raid betreten kann. Das war schon zu Classic-Zeiten so. Niemand hat da auf lvl60 sofort mit Naxx angefangen. Mann musste erst mal in den Geschmolzenen Kern und dann ging es nach....   usw. Zu BC das gleiche: Erst Kara, Gruuhl und Maggi. Dann Schlangenschrein... usw.

Aber anscheinend gibt es immer noch so Backpfeifen die meinen mit aktuellem Endgear in den Hauptstädten herumstehen zu müssen und dann zu meinen sie wären deswegen was besonderes... *fassungslos den kopfschüttel*


----------



## Enyalios (10. Dezember 2009)

Waldmond schrieb:


> Naja, Raiden ist ja eigentlich das was in WoW so richtig spaß macht. Aber oftmals hat man eben mit dem Loot nicht soviel Glück im Raid das man immer auf dem "aktuellsten Stand" ist.



Gilt allerdings auch nur für Randomgruppen oder Raids sinnloser Gilden. aber Hey, genau da sollte es ja auch hingehen !


----------



## Minorjiel (10. Dezember 2009)

Hm, frag mich schon seit Jahren, warum wir eigentlich WOW so verbittert zocken? Geht's darum zu zeigen, was man alles schon grwuppt hat oder geht's um' Spielen an sich? Eigentlich ist es doch Wumpe, wenn die Items "an Wert" verlieren....war doch schon immer so, nur gehts mittlerweile etwas schneller. Ich persönlich schere mich darum nicht...weil es eben ein, wenn nicht sagor DER Grund ist, um sich wieder ins Spielvergnügen zu stürzen. Was würde man denn machen, wenn 12 Monate lang überhaupt nichts dergleichen passiert....wäre doch langweilig. 

Wenn Blizzard bei dem Patch- und somit Content-Tempo uns das Zeug nicht hinterschmeißen würde, dann würde die gesamte Spielerschaft dermaßen auseinandergerissen werden, dass man überhaupt keine Gruppen mehr findet und/oder bei einer WOW Pause niemals mehr den Anschluß bekommt.

Man muss sich mal vorstellen, wieviele "Spieler-Klassen / Level" es geben würde, wenn man sich von MC über Kara bis hin zu Ulduar und Co. "hochspielen" müsste. Frustration pur!

Quintessenz:
Thema wurde schon von unzählige Seiten angegangen und diskutiert. Unterm Strich und global betrachtet macht doch die jetzige Situation uns und Blizzard glücklich!


----------



## Dexis (11. Dezember 2009)

KingNothing22 schrieb:


> also ich bin so ein frisch-80er....wie genau krieg ich das teil jetzt? welche marken muss ich wo farmen?


brauchst gar nicht farmen... geh einfach die neuen 5er-instanzen auf heroisch durch (equipstand ist aus erfahrung der letzten tage völlig egal), und du bekommst fürs "nichtstun" innerhalb von einer stunde items auf höhe von pdk-gegenständen.... tadaaaa!

/sarkasmus off


----------



## Sfroschnor (11. Dezember 2009)

Ach mein Gott. ich weiss gar nicht warum hier alle immer so am meckern sind. Natuerlich ist es einfacher geworden an "gutes" equip ranzukommen, aber das ist auch ganz gut. Man stelle sich vor man muesste sich in der heutigen Zeit durch verbockt schwierige Instanzen pruegeln um an das equip zu kommen das man raiden kann (damals brd, strat usw.) ICH habe selten so lange am stueck Zeit um so eine Instanz ganz anzugehen und WENN ich sie habe, dann weiss ich das im voraus nicht. Ich habe also nur die moeglichkeit in Instanzen zu gehen die nicht laenger als 1,5 std gehen. Wenn ich Raide, dann kann ich auch nur in random raids gehen, weil ich mich nicht im voraus fuer einen raid anmelden kann. Mit dem neuen Markensystem bekomme ich dann auch etwas in der Instanz wenn nichts fuer mich gedroppt ist. Ausserdem kann ich einen Twink schneller equippen um in die "richtigen" raids zu kommen (jetzt halt ICC). 

Wen interessiert jetzt noch T9? Fuer nen richtig aktiven Raider ist das alles in einer Woche nen alter Hut. 
Fuer jemanden wie mich ist das ne gute equip steigerung. Dann kann ich auch mal pdk raiden und sehe den Content (auch wenns da nicht viel zu sehen gibt, sondern nur nen paar bosse). 

Warum denkt ihr, dass es "arbeit" war sich gutes equip anzueignen? Also damals hatte man auch einfach so etwas wie "spass" am Spiel. Eig. will man doch nur neues equip um eine Belohnung dafuer zu haben einen neuen Boss gelegt zu haben. War das damals doch tatsaechlich eine Teamleistung und man hat sich auch gefreut wenn die andern was bekommen haben. Immerhin hat das den ganzen Raid nach vorne gebracht.

Heutzutage denken die leute immer mehr "Ich, ich, ICH und ICH!". Wodurch das kommt? Das hat total viele Gruende und gehoert woanders hin....

Was ich damit sagen will? Ganz einfach! Boah scheiss Blizz, warum macht ihr so einen Set Ausferkauf? Jeder Depp rennt jetzt mit T1 oder 2 rum. DAMALS musste man dafuer ARBEITEN. Ich finde mal sollte erst in die Scherbenwelt gehen wenn man ALLE Classic Raids nur mit 60ern durch hat. Und das einige Monate, denn es muessen ja alle aus dem Raid versorgt werden. Und auch nur mit den alten Talent Trees und ohne Guides und ohne die spielerischen Qualitaeten wie man sie heute hat. 

Dann erst darf in die Schwerbenwelt Inis und wenn man auch die durch hat, dann darf man erst nach Nordend und dann muss man erst die 80er Inins abfarmen, dann die Heros, dann Naxx, dann Maly, dann Uldu, dann PdK und wenn man sich so nen paar JAhre durch die Welt geraidet hat, DANN darf man erst nach ICC. Man darf nicht die Marken nutzen, denn die gab es in der guten alten Zeit auch nicht und ausserdem koennte man dann ja relativ schnell in den aktuellen Content einsteigen, aber das ist den "ich bin seit der Beta dabei Pros" ueberlassen, denn die stehen in der WoW Klassengesellschaft eindeutig ueber dir.

Das bis dahin ein neues Addon draussen ist, ist dann ja egal, weil man erst T10 haben muss um Cata spielen zu duerfen. 

Und falls einer nicht verstanden hat, dass der letzte Teil nicht ernst gemeint war noch ein /ironie off


----------



## iMacXX (11. Dezember 2009)

nooblike schrieb:


> Mich störts kein wenig das t9 für die Gelegenheitsspieler so zu erhalten sind, da viele andere Raider (sowie ich oO) das bessere t9 bereits haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dein ganzer Beitrag ist absolut /signed !!!!

Edit: Und der Beitrag über mir sowieso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gut gemacht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeone (11. Dezember 2009)

Dötsch schrieb:


> Guten Tag!
> 
> Leute Wochen geschuftet haben



Was muss eigentlich passieren das ein Leben so schief läuft das man wow als Schufterei ansieht wenn es dir nicht passt kannst du auch aufhören zwingt dich keiner weiter zu spielen


----------



## Chelrid (11. Dezember 2009)

Bahlti schrieb:


> Mega-MiMiMi?



Yes, mehr sag ich nicht. war doch mit den anderen Sets genauso, wenn es dir nicht passt, dann geh einfach.


----------



## Thuzur (11. Dezember 2009)

Dötsch schrieb:


> Guten Tag!
> 
> Heute geht es hier darum, dass ab heute der T9 Ausverkauf beginnt ( 3.3.0 Danke dir!)
> Ja richtig gehört T9 verliert seinen Wert über die ganze Zeit in der sich Spieler das Set gefarmt haben kann man jetzt man höre und staune wie das T8 kaufen! oO Stunden von Spielzeit und jetzt schafft man das selbe in 2 Tagen und schon hat man 2 Teile für die Leute Wochen geschuftet haben!




Ich spare es mir mal ausnahmsweise die ganzen Antworten durchzulesen (bestimmt hat es auch schon wer anders geschrieben, egal).

Tolle Erkenntnis! Das alte T-Set ist nix mer wert.
Ja und? Gibt doch ein neues!
Dieses ganze geflenne geht mir auf den Sack! Buhuuu, ich habe nicht mehr die tollste Rüsssi an *heul*
So ein Blödsinn!
Entweder man ist wirklich gut - dann hat man auch T10 schnell zusammen und kann sich von den anderen abheben.
Oder man muss halt den langen Weg durch die Instanzen gehen (passt hier 100% :-) ) um zumindest die Eintrittskarte für den T10-Run zu erhalten.
Das war so, das ist, so und wird auch erstmal so bleiben.

Wer die Zeit hat sich genug Frostmarken für tolle Rüssi über Heroes zu erfarmen könnte die Zeit auch in Raids investieren um das Ziel schneller zu erreichen. Dagegen spricht eigentlich nur die "falsche" Gilde, oder mangeldes Können. Wer Raids nicht mag, braucht ja auch kein T10 ;-)


----------



## michael92 (11. Dezember 2009)

Wieso kotzt es dich an? Magst es den neu einsteigern und Casuals nicht gönnen das sie auch mal ein schönes Set haben?

Finde ich egoistisch


----------



## Zerleena (11. Dezember 2009)

bzw. geht man täglich die Heroes, weil man vielleicht auch nicht soviel Zeit hat, alle Raids in der Woche mitzumachen? Klar geht es im Raid schneller aber z.B. Ulduar hat mir schon vom ersten Eindruck her überhaupt nicht gefallen. Also würde ich lieber ein paar Heroes gehen, vielleicht noch PdK um dann Anschluss an ICC zu bekommen, weil mir sowas eher zusagt vom Content her als das ganze Ulduar Zeugs.


----------



## Galain (11. Dezember 2009)

Hmm Zerleena, manche Leute kennen halt nur "Content von A-Z durchziehen"
Dass man dieses Spiel auch anders betreiben kann als nur Raids, farmen, Raids, farmen etc., da sind manche zu beschränkt um das in Erwägung zu ziehen.


----------



## Waldmond (11. Dezember 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Gilt allerdings auch nur für Randomgruppen oder Raids sinnloser Gilden. aber Hey, genau da sollte es ja auch hingehen !



Kopf -> Tisch

Wenn ich nur random Raide muss ich ja auch nicht immer mit dem Equip auf dem aktuellsten Stand sein, da ich mir ja dann die entsprechenen Randomraids aussuchen kann...

Aber keine Panik, ist ja nur ein Computerspiel^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zerleena (11. Dezember 2009)

ja, das ist traurig aber wahr. Vielen gehts auch schon nur noch um den Content bzw. die Drops und weniger um den Spielspaß mit anderen. Ich will jetzt nicht wieder mit so nem Kram kommen, dass es doch früher besser war. Keineswegs, da gabs auch Arschlöcher, die auf nem Egotrip waren und nur "Items, Items, Items" wollten und so vor lauter Bäumen den Wald aus dem Blick verloren haben. Nur sind die halt gleich aufgefallen und man konnte sich da abgrenzen von solchen Leuten. Ich finde es auch klasse, dass eine breitere Zielgruppe angesprochen wurde durch das leichtere/schnellere Leveln aber leider wurde auch viel sozialer Abschaum angezogen, die sich nur über Posing und ihren P****-Meter definieren wollen..stupide auf nen Boss einschlagen, obwohl sie fast schon draufgehen statt mal bissl Movement einzubringen.. nein, könnten sie ja im Recount einbrechen, um Himmels willen, sowas kann man nicht vom OberR0xx0r verlangen, mal sich ne Sekunde zu bewegen, er würde ja glatt nur noch 19k statt 20k DPS fahren für ne Sekunde.

Ich find das Spiel klasse.. einfach mit meinen Leuten oder auch Randoms in ne Instanz zu gehen und sich da schön durchboxen. Wenn es dann für mich noch so toll läuft wie gestern (2 Kochrezepte, ein Buch der Glyphenbeherrschung UND noch ein geglückter Timerun in HdZ4 + Drachen) supi, aber wenn nicht, wen kümmerts? Es ist wirklich nur ein Spiel und bei diesen profilierungssüchtigen Spacken, die sich was auf ihre lila Pixel einbilden, hach wie die mal abstürzen, wenn irgendwann mal Schicht im Schacht mit WoW ist.


----------



## Kultig (11. Dezember 2009)

Sfroschnor schrieb:


> Man stelle sich vor man muesste sich in der heutigen Zeit durch verbockt schwierige Instanzen pruegeln um an das equip zu kommen



ja stell sich das mal einer vor...unglaublich! Man muss was tun dafür, das geht ja nun garnicht.... Vor allem in der HEUTIGEN zeit, wo doch die instanzen wo man mal richtig was für tun musste doch schon sooooo ewig lange her sind.

Junge, lass mal dein Gehirnwasser checken!!!


----------



## valibaba (11. Dezember 2009)

> Ich find das Spiel klasse.. einfach mit meinen Leuten oder auch Randoms in ne Instanz zu gehen und sich da schön durchboxen. Wenn es dann für mich noch so toll läuft wie gestern (2 Kochrezepte, ein Buch der Glyphenbeherrschung UND noch ein geglückter Timerun in HdZ4 + Drachen) supi, aber wenn nicht, wen kümmerts? Es ist wirklich nur ein Spiel und bei diesen profilierungssüchtigen Spacken, die sich was auf ihre lila Pixel einbilden, hach wie die mal abstürzen, wenn irgendwann mal Schicht im Schacht mit WoW ist.



Bei mir gehts auch mehr um die Leute und den Spass... ich bin seit bald 2Jahren mit den gleichen leuten unterwegs... man kennt sich, macht Sprüche übers TS und hat Spass zusammen. (Auch wenn wir gestern am ersten Boss in der ICC gescheitert sind ^^.) Durch das neue System lernt man die Leute von anderen realms auch etwas besser kennen und das finde ich schön. 

Zum T9-Ausverkauf:
Da ich meine Sec-Skillung im letzten Content-patch stark vernachlässigt habe und alle Karten auf die Main-Skillung gesetzt habe.. bin ich enorm glücklich, dass man so schnell an das T9 kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jetzt kann ich endlich wiedermal aktualisieren ohne zu grossen Aufwand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Durch das System bekommt man jetzt bis zu 7Marken pro Inni so hat man sehr zackig genug Marken für ein T9 Teil oder ein schönes Schmuckstück. 

Auch ich als überzeugter Raider bin Glücklich über das System, denn wie gesagt: twinks und Sec-Skillung lassen sich schnell aufrüsten für ICC. 
Skill > Equip Das war schon immer so (Ja auch in Classic, dort gab es noch kein erfolgssystem, dann wurde er einfach nach den Anzahl Epics eingeschätzt)... Skill erkennt man heute meistens an den Erfolgen . Ich hatte bisher selten das Vergnügen auf einen Untalentierten Spieler zu Treffen, der PdK / Ulduar etc. Clear hat... kommt zwar vor aber selten... und diese Leute, lassen sich schnell ersetzen.


----------



## disco_0711 (11. Dezember 2009)

so wird mittlerweile eben die breite WOW-Masse bei Laune gehalten. Man ist noch nicht mal richtig fertig mit dem Farmen des aktuellen Sets, da kommt schon das nächste raus und alles geht von vorne los. Marken und neue Inis abfarmen... 

Die alten Sets werden dann einfach billig rausgeschmissen.


----------



## Stihi (11. Dezember 2009)

Vlt. hilft es jenen die sich darüber aufregen, sich einmal klar zu machen, welche Strategie damit verfolgt wird. Es geht im Kern darum Leute/Nachzügler schnell an den aktuellen (raid-) Inhalt heranzuführen, und da dies notwendigerweise mit Ausrüstung verbunden ist, werden halt die "alten" T teile bzw. Marken (etc.) leichter zugänglich gestaltet. Wenn euch mal Mitglieder im Raid fehlen oder ähnliches (twink,second-eq..), werdet ihr das vlt. mal aus ner anderen (positiven) Perspektive betrachten können. 

Ein Vorteil für die "harte Arbeit" ist auch gegeben, du kommst einfacher und damit schneller im neuen Inhalt voran.


----------



## Michi T. (11. Dezember 2009)

Wird das 258er T9 verkauft? Nein

Also ist es mir völlig egal, sollen doch die Leute die es wollen ihr billig T9 kaufen können. Sieht man eh an den Items der Spieler, ob sie sichs erarbeitet, oder einfach die Marken zusammengefarmt haben. Und wenn jemand nicht die richtigen Tasten drücken kann, kann ers auch mit den besten Items nicht. Also isses mir ziemlich wumpe, solang Blizz nicht die allerbesten Items for Free hergibt sollen sie doch verschenken was sie wollen.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (11. Dezember 2009)

Selbst wenn die Triumphmarken nun nicht in Heroes als Beute hervorgehen würden, wäre doch T9 nun Wertlos. Das ist doch immer so, sobald ein neues T-Set erscheint, dass das alte wertlos wird. Also... mir geht das eigentlich so ziemlich am Allerwertesten vorbei. Sonst müsste ich mich ja auch darüber aufregen, dass T0 inzwischen auch wertlos ist.


----------



## Zangor (11. Dezember 2009)

@TE
Vielleicht solltest Du Dir den neuen Raid sparen. Alle Teile, welche Du Dir da "erarbeitest" kannst Du beim Erscheinen vom nächsten Addon ja wieder weg werfen. Alles umsonst.


----------



## bullybaer (11. Dezember 2009)

Dethemonar schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man die Sets nach ihrem Zweck bennen, nämlich Dungeonsets - die Teile sind dazu da um für die jeweilige Instanz gerüstet zu sein, im Idealfall schafft eine Gruppe den Endboss erst wenn die meisten Raidteilnehmer das Set FÜR das Dungeon vollständig besitzen. Aber das wird wohl kaum möglich sein. Früher gabs ja auf die Setteile noch einen Resibonus, in MoltenCore war es Feuer, in BWL Schatten... da wusste man dass diese Sets speziell für diese Instanzen gedacht sind und nicht um damit für alle  Ewigkeit und jede neue Instanz gerüstet zu sein.
> 
> Wenn ich aber Leute höre, die sagen: warum noch raiden wenn es in einem halben Jahr die Setteile eh für Lau gibt, dann verfehlen sie hier meiner Meinung nach denn Sinn eines Raids. Gemeinsam mit Leuten neue Instanzen erforschen, Taktiken austüfteln usw.




Besser hätte man es nicht schreiben können. Stellt sich die Frage warum jemand das Spiel spielt. 
Um mit anderen Leuten Spass zu haben oder sich an items zu ergözen, deren Halbwertszeit mittlerweile nicht mehr als 3 Monate ist. Ich halte zwar selber den Itemwahn für übertrieben, weil ich finden weniger ist mehr aber im Grunde macht es mir nichts aus, wenn man sich die Teile für Marken kaufen kann.

Ich selber besitze mit meinem best ausgerüsteten Char auch nur das billig T9, weil ich PdoK 10 zwar clear habe aber leider bisher kein Dropglück hatte. Genausowenig wie ich das Glück hatte ein Trophäe zu gewinnen aber ich kann damit leben.


----------



## Serisa (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich beschreibe das mal aus der Sichtweise eines Noobs, der ich ja nun auch noch bin. Von vielem habe ich keine Ahnung...

Ich bin in einer Raidgilde... hampelte ne ganze Zeitlang auf 78 rum, mit einem Equip was man in den Nordend Quests halt so bekommt. Während ich da herum gammelte... gingen meine gesamten Gildenfreunde nach PDK, NAXX, Ulduar etc. etwas wo ich mit meinem Equip noch lange nicht hingekommen wäre... d.h. ich hätte mir erst entweder meine Gildenfreunde von ihren Sachen abhalten müssen, damit sie mich auf das gleiche Niveau bringen würden oder ich hätte mir gleich ne andere Truppe suchen müssen, bei der ich mitlaufe, effektiv die Gilde wechseln. Beide Varianten sind einfach für mich persönlich scheiße... Erste weil ich damit andere aufhalte selber etwas zu erreichen, die andere scheiße, weil Gildenmember nunmal bevorzugt werden und wenn mein Platz von einem Gildenmember wo cih mitgelaufen wäre, gebraucht würde, wäre ich raus gewesen.

Jetzt kommt die neue Variante... Der Dungeon Finder... 2 Embleme des Triumphs extra für das Nutzen des Dungeon Finders + für jeden Boss ein weiteres Emblem des Triumphs. Sicher konnte ich den nicht sofort nutzen. Meine Gilde hat mich dafür einmal durch PDC Hero gezogen, ich hab Equip bekommen, schon war ich bereit für die Heros in den Zufallsdungeon Finder. Perfect. Innerhalb von nur 4 Tagen habe ich mir das kleine T9 Set zusammen gefarmt + Schmuck, Ringe. Ich bin noch nicht fertig, aber auf jedenfall schon mal so weit gewesen, dass ich nun auch zu anderen Sachen, für die meine Gilde bereits hart gearbeitet hatte, mitgehen konnte. 

Und soooo gut ausgerüstet ist man mit dem kleinen T9 Set noch nicht. Ich DK und ein weiterer Gildenmember DK. Sein T9 Set entspricht dem des was man sich mit Ornaten holen muss.. Der Unterschied war ganz klar zu erkennen in der DPS Zahl... Der Unterschied lag bei 1,5k DPS. Während ich mit meinen 2,5k DPS herum lief war er bei 4k DPS. Daher kann ich nur sagen Wert verloren gegangen ist nun nicht.. 

Das einzige was Blizzard nun also gemacht hat, war das Leute wie ich, die noch gar nicht für irgendwas ausgerüstet sind, die Möglichkeit zu geben, auch etwas machen zu können. 

Sicher kann man jetzt argumentieren, es gibt genügend Gilden die noch weit zurück sind, wo ich mich hätte anschließen können. Jedoch befinde ich mich nicht auf einem normalen PVE Server, sondern auf einem PVE-RP Server, der laut Liste am weitesten in den Raids zurück steht. Auf dem Server ist das Raiden, Ini gehen etc nicht an erster Stelle, sondern nachrangig.

Das was du also hier eingebracht hast von wegen alles scheiße.... Mein Gildenchef hat sich genau wie du alles hart erarbeitet, jedes Mal. Dennoch sagt er, es ist ne geile Sache, so können wir endlich unsere neuen schneller mit auf unsere Aktivitäten einschließen und auch Twinks schneller equipten, als für jeden Twink alles nochmal erspielen zu müssen.

Also sollte es doch auch für dich TE vorteilhafter sein. Es sei denn du willst wirklich nur einen Char spielen. Wenn du dir aber nen Twink hochspielen willst, will ich mal wissen ob du von ganz anfang an, alles neu durchspielen willst und deine wie gesagte "harte" Arbeit wiederholen willst... Wenn ja... viel Spaß, denn möglich ist das ja immernoch. Hat keiner irgendwelche Instanzen, Raids abgeschafft...

Ich kenne auch noch viele, die sich extra nen Twink erstellt haben, um nur als 70er in die entsprechenden Instanzen zu gehen, um dann alles nach alt her gebrachter Tradition zu spielen.

Das ganze neue hatte also nur einen Aspekt, Neulingen die Chance zu geben, alles mitspielen zu können und nicht erst die Jahre aufholen zu müssen, in der das Spiel schon existiert. 

Und um ehrlich zu sein. Blizzard würde dadurch auch einiges an Spieler verlieren. Wenn man sich erst vom aller ersten Set zum nächsten, zum nächsten, zum nächsten hocharbeiten müsste. Denn so lange will keiner an nur einem Char sitzen, während andere die das Spiel von Anfang an spielen, schon Zitadelle besuchen, während man sich selbst <übertrieben>in der Todesmine aufhält</übertrieben>


----------



## WoWler24692 (21. Dezember 2009)

Michi schrieb:


> Wird das 258er T9 verkauft? Nein
> ...



Genau so schauts aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich ärger und freu mich gleichzeitig über die Änderung, mein Main hat 4/5 T9,5 (PdoK10 Stulpen) und sonst den Rest so ~245er Items, die Leute kommen zwar an Ringe, Trinkets und Buchbände sowie Helm und Schultern 245er ran, aber für alles andere brauchen sie Trophys, also sollen sie von mir aus mit 232er T9 rumrennen... Worüber ich mich freue? Tja, die Arbeit mit dem wochenlangen farmen muss ich mir mit meinem Twink jetzt nicht mehr machen!


----------



## Elyhdorr (21. Dezember 2009)

ich finde die änderung ebenfalls sehr gut. angekündigt war sie ja auch.
und ein ausverkauf findet nur statt wenn alles gleich gewesen wäre. ist es aber net. 245er sowie 258er ist immer noch besser (ok icc is ja nun eh am start) ich bin kein twinker aber ich gönne es allen nachzuziehen und sich vernünftig ausrüsten zu können. es war zu bc-zeiten damals genauso und hat niemandem geschadet.der sprung von 232 zu 258 ist immernoch vorhanden. selbst die pdok10er geher sind bei 245. @TE solltest du selber net über 232er hinausgekommen sein (wobei da sicherlich ETWAS/MINIMAL) arbeit drin steckte .. ist dein vorwurf ungerechtfertigt.

mfg ely


----------



## Firedragon0 (21. Dezember 2009)

Man sollte nicht nicht vergessen "Skill > Equ ". Wer T9 besitzt kann nicht zwangsläufig auch damit umgehen.


----------



## GSX-R RL epic mount ftw (21. Dezember 2009)

Firedragon0 schrieb:


> Man sollte nicht nicht vergessen "Skill > Equ  ". Wer T9 besitzt kann nicht zwangsläufig auch damit umgehen.




pve? tut mir leid da muss ich dir ganz klar wiedersprechen.   Eq > Skill .bsp als DD. du kannst noch so "ich war beim wörld fiirst kill von endboss xy im raid dabei ich bin pro zocker " -skill haben. wenn du nun ein DD spielst, der zb T7 hatt kannst du zwar 10000x mehr skill haben als einer im "kleinen" T9, ud fährst trotzdem weniger schaden - falls nicht ist der andere natürlich ganz klar oberscheisse oder hatt n ping von 5000ms -.-  

genau so  kannst du eigentlich nur sagen, du-oder irgendwer- hatt mehr skill als der andere, wenn beide 1:1 das exakt gleiche EQ haben, sprich die voraussetzungen für beide eins z ueins gleich sind. nur unter dieser voraussetzung, kannst du bewerten ob einer mehr oder weniger skill hat.

und noch eine komponente kommt hinzu die heutzutage sehr oft vergessen geht : GLÜCK !einseinself111


----------



## Natar (21. Dezember 2009)

Michi schrieb:


> Wird das 258er T9 verkauft? Nein
> 
> Also ist es mir völlig egal, sollen doch die Leute die es wollen ihr billig T9 kaufen können. Sieht man eh an den Items der Spieler, ob sie sichs erarbeitet, oder einfach die Marken zusammengefarmt haben. Und wenn jemand nicht die richtigen Tasten drücken kann, kann ers auch mit den besten Items nicht. Also isses mir ziemlich wumpe, solang Blizz nicht die allerbesten Items for Free hergibt sollen sie doch verschenken was sie wollen.



was stört, ist dass man früher zbsp. mit t1 das ganze classic-wow lang gutes equip und freude hatte.
heute findet alle 1-2 monate ein komplettes equip-reroll statt
super  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martok (22. Dezember 2009)

Hallo lieber TE.

ich hoffe doch mal Du raidest nicht nur wegen Items.

Raiden sollte Dir spass machen, 
das eigentliche Ziel ist es mit der Sippe/Raidverband etc. was zusammen zu unternehmen/erleben.
Schwierige aufgaben(bosse) zu meistern.


----------



## Agyros (22. Dezember 2009)

> was stört, ist dass man früher zbsp. mit t1 das ganze classic-wow lang gutes equip und freude hatte.



warst mal mit t1 im 40er naxx ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




aber was anderes : 
Im vergleich ist das ilvl232 Marken T9 eher im bereich vom damals sogenannten t0,5 anzusiedeln. Obs lila ist oder nicht -.-.


----------



## Potpotom (22. Dezember 2009)

Ist doch völlig Latte... besorg dir T10 und packe das T9 auf die Bank und gut ist. Wen interessierts ob andere Spieler sich das T9 jetzt durch Marken kaufen können und auch endlich mal nach was aussehen? Sie werden dich auch weiterhin nicht einholen können bzw. wollen.

Und so ganz nebenbei... wer sich das ganze Set in 2 Tagen zusammenfarmt sollte sich mal ein paar Gedanken machen - das kann nicht normal sein.

Da fällt mir ein, Blizz sollte so langsam aber sicher echt mal was tun um die Sets nicht auf der Bank lagern zu müssen - mir geht langsam der Platz aus. Vielleicht so eine Art Set-Bank die die Teile aufnimmt und gut ist.


----------



## Virikas (22. Dezember 2009)

Serisa schrieb:


> Und soooo gut ausgerüstet ist man mit dem kleinen T9 Set noch nicht. Ich DK und ein weiterer Gildenmember DK. Sein T9 Set entspricht dem des was man sich mit Ornaten holen muss.. Der Unterschied war ganz klar zu erkennen in der DPS Zahl... Der Unterschied lag bei 1,5k DPS. Während ich mit meinen 2,5k DPS herum lief war er bei 4k DPS. Daher kann ich nur sagen Wert verloren gegangen ist nun nicht..



Ohne das Böse zu meinen, aber schau da bei dir nochmal drüber. 2,5kdps mit dem kleinen T9? 4k mit dem großen? Das aber arg wenig. Entweder hast du üble Latenzprobleme (wofür du ja nix kannst), oder du kannst an VZ, Sockel, Skillung, Rota, ... noch was perfektionieren. 
Zum Vergleich: Mein -mittlerweile eingefrorener- DK fährt mit T8/T8.5 Sachen knappe 4-4,5k (Raidbuffed Ulduar10, ich HASSE PDK einfach..). Man muss dazu sagen, dass ich für Trashgruppen Frost Dualwield spiele und somit recht gut Gruppenschaden machen kann, während ich am Boss auf Blutskillung gehe und so sehr guten Singletarget Damage fahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Das einzige was Blizzard nun also gemacht hat, war das Leute wie ich, die noch gar nicht für irgendwas ausgerüstet sind, die Möglichkeit zu geben, auch etwas machen zu können.



Und für Leute wie mich, die PDK einfach absolut nicht ausstehen können. Sorry, aber ich hasse diese 1 Raum Instanzen. Egal ob das nun Vio oder PDK ist. Kann ich nunmal einfach absolut nicht leiden und daher hab ich auch wenig Elan da gross zu farmen. So besorg ich mir nun mein T9 über Marken, ergänze das mit Bestmöglichen Verzauberungen und Sockeln und kann zumindest mal drüber nachdenken ICC zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Firedragon0 schrieb:


> Man sollte nicht nicht vergessen "Skill > Equ ". Wer T9 besitzt kann nicht zwangsläufig auch damit umgehen.



Wie oben schon geschrieben, es ist nicht unbedingt eine 100% Skillfrage. Bestes Beispiel ist das Latenzthema. Als ich meinen DK noch aktiv gespielt hab, hab ich mit dem Ulduar 10 an der Inet Leitung eines bekannten geraidet. Der hat halt nur DSL lite. Wenn da 2 Leute dranhängen die WoW zocken, liegt die Latenz gern auch mal jenseits der 150ms. Ergebnis: Obwohl das Raid Setup 1:1 dasslebe war, wie den Tag davor hab ich knappe 1kdps weniger gemacht. Zu Hause sitz ich an einer echten Standleitung mit einer Latenz <15ms. Und den Unterschied merkst du absolut.
Als Heiler war das Ganze noch schlimmer bzw. noch stärker zu merken.

Grundsätzlich geb ich dir aber recht. Jemandem der seinen Char wirklich beherrscht, merkt man das eben an.


----------



## Lillyan (22. Dezember 2009)

Bitte unterlaßt die persönlichen Angiffe und das Offtopic in diesem Thread, danke.


----------



## Dicun (22. Dezember 2009)

Für einen Mimimi-Wayne-Wardochklar-Thread ganz schön viele Seiten, die sich da gesammelt haben.

Ich will aber auch mal mimimi...
Kacke! Mit den T9-Teilen bin ich zu imba für normale Inis! Ständig ziehe ich Aggro...das nervt. 
Und zum raiden braucht es Raid-Skill, an den man nicht so ohne weiteres rankommt. 
Die alte "Du haste keine Erfahrung - Du kommst nicht mit um zu lernen"-Kiste.

Danke, nach dem Mimimi gehts mir jetzt auch besser ^^


----------



## Muhtator (22. Dezember 2009)

Mhh so langsam beschleicht mich der Verdacht, das Pro Raider nur zwei Dinge gut können, a) Raiden und b) weinen.

Und zu der Eq>Skill oder Skill >Eq ist ganz klar, Skill > Eq (wobei ich nicht bestreite das Equip hilfreich ist)
Aber die Alte Weisheit bleibt bestehen: "wer früher sirbt ist länger tot"
Und wer tot ist nützt dem Raid (abgesehen von diversen Erfolgen bei Satarion) nix.

Also macht der T7 DD zwar weniger Schaden, aber dank seines Skills zieht er keine agro und stirbt auch sonst nicht durch den Boss/Event, und macht damit insgesamt mehr Schaden.
Keep that in Mind


----------



## Natar (22. Dezember 2009)

Agyros schrieb:


> warst mal mit t1 im 40er naxx ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich hab gesagt gut nicht highend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Mhh so langsam beschleicht mich der Verdacht, das Pro Raider nur zwei Dinge gut können, a) Raiden und b) weinen.



ja was sollen sie sonst machen, wenn ihr revier von der generation "jetzt bin ich hier und ich möchte hier ohne grossen aufwand oben mitspielen und hab immer recht" überrannt wird?


----------



## Smie (22. Dezember 2009)

Man könnte fast vermuten das seit Lichking nur noch Leute spielen die größtenteils einen (harten!) 12 Stunden Job haben und dazu eine eigene Familie. Natürlich können diese Leute dann nur noch sehr wenig von ihrer ja ach so kostbaren Freizeit für ein mmo opfern. Nach ihrem harten langen Tag haben diese Leute selbstredend dann keinerlei Ehrgeiz mehr sich in einem Spiel mit anderen zu messen, dafür sind ja Spiele auch nicht gemacht, waren sie noch nie..dabei sein ist alles, reicht wenn man mit der Masse geht. Spaß zu haben gehört immer dazu aber auch "es dem anderen mal zu zeigen" wer der bessere ist, zumindest in den meisten Spielen, hier ja anscheinend nicht (mehr).

Es ist ja auch anstrengend sich mal (auch wenn es "nur" ein Spiel ist) etwas mehr anzustrengen. Aber das müssen die ganzen "Eliten" hier die wow Zocken ja nicht, weil sie ja im rl soviel erreicht haben und nur loser im Spiel was erreichen wollen.
Wenn es nicht so traurig wäre..man könnte fast darüber lachen.

Selbstverständlich gibt es auch Spieler die durch Arbeit und Familie sehr begrenzte Freizeit haben, aber sollten sie diese nicht besser nutzen als gerade in einem Zeitfresser wie mmo's? Auch stellen solche Leute mit Sicherheit nicht die Masse der wow'ler, ganz bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Schlaubel (22. Dezember 2009)

Oh NoeZ und ich hab gerade gemerkt mein T3 set ist auch voll nutzlos. man diese doofe entwicklung. wäre es sonst nicht langweilig. man tut was und es verfällt. so wie jedes hobby ist es im endeffekt sinnlos.


----------



## Darussios (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich will gar nicht wissen, wie groß dein Geheule sein wird, wenn das neue Addon da ist.
Dann ist alles wertlos, was du in WotLK getan hast!
Wenn du früher auch zwischen TM und Southshore gekämpft hast, ist das auch wertlos, weil Southshore überflutet wird!
Wenn du früher in Tausend Nadeln gequestet hast, ist das auch wertlos weils auch überflutet wird!

Könnte die Liste jetzt beliebig fortsetzen.


----------



## Marillie (22. Dezember 2009)

Weiß gar nicht worüber sich manche aufregen das mit den Emblemen find ich gut und wenn du z.B. zum Media-Markt gehst dir den Megarechner kaufst ,das neueste vom neuen mit allem schnikschnak,wenn du dann zur Tür rausgehst kommt durch die Warenannahme ein noch besserer rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexilein (22. Dezember 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Wenn du früher auch zwischen TM und Southshore gekämpft hast, ist das auch wertlos, weil Southshore überflutet wird!



Das ist rein RP technisch überhaupt nicht wertlos, denn die Horde hat Southshore in Cata erobert *weil ich dort gekämpft habe* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Georan (22. Dezember 2009)

besonders weil es das schlechteste t9 ist oO, dicker grund sich aufzuregen


----------



## Hosenschisser (23. Dezember 2009)

Dötsch schrieb:


> Guten Tag!
> 
> Heute geht es hier darum, dass ab heute der T9 Ausverkauf beginnt ( 3.3.0 Danke dir!)
> Ja richtig gehört T9 verliert seinen Wert über die ganze Zeit in der sich Spieler das Set gefarmt haben kann man jetzt man höre und staune wie das T8 kaufen! oO Stunden von Spielzeit und jetzt schafft man das selbe in 2 Tagen und schon hat man 2 Teile für die Leute Wochen geschuftet haben!



Hö? Hab auch noch fast alle T9 Sachen an, aber keins hat seine Werte verloren. Auch die Gems drin nicht. :-D


----------

